# Stage 5 Acute Leukemia but some very good news - maybe.



## rbi99

Something else happened and I don't know if it has contributed to Grin's quick turnaround regarding his blood. Being in the woods all the time we have come across our share of dead deer. While Grin has occasionally chewed a bone from one or two, it was more like chewing a stick, and he was quick to move on to continuing our hikes. Last week he found another deer, only he didn't just pass it by. He very aggressively chewed on a leg. He did not want to leave it. Since then two more times I have hiked in the area, and each time Grin has again stayed by the deer's remains to aggressively chew on bones. Then I got the news that Grin was very sick. He was then put on the prednisone for a week before we were able to get an appointment with the oncologist. Did our dog know something? Like I said he has come by several deer carcasses and barely gave them a sniff, until last week. Is there a chance that chewing on bone for its marrow had anything at all to do with the improved readings on his blood with the second sample? It just seems like the timing of this was uncanny.


----------



## KathyL

First, I am sorry to hear this diagnosis. Regarding the sudden change in bloodwork, that is wonderful news but I would want verification. Do you have copies of all his bloodwork? I would want to see copies of the actual bloodwork and what specifically was abnormally high or low. What does Grin weigh? 50mg of Prednisone seems like a fairly high dose to me. Many dogs with cancer do well with low dose Prednisone (maybe 20 mg/day). Remember that Prednisone is a drug that needs to be tapered slowly so if Grin begins to have side effects such as increased thirst and urination and/or muscle wasting you can not just take him off the drug. I have personal experience with goldens with cancer, but not leukemia. There is a wealth of knowledge on this forum so I'm sure you will get some input. Please let us know how Grin is doing.


----------



## KathyL

Another thought just came to mind. If Grin is taking Prednisone, I do not think he can begin a chemo protocol. At least that has been my experience. Well, I think some metronomic protocols might be Prednisone and another drug. Did they do any tick panels to rule that out first? I would want to sit down with all the tests and get a good understanding of those and then have a consult with the vet/oncologist.


----------



## rbi99

Grin weights 75 lbs, and was on the 50 mg Prednisone for a little more than a week. Our oncologist has said we can back that off to 20 mg. He was on that level between the time our vet got the original blood work results and our appointment with our oncologist. We will have another talk with him Monday, and will go over the two blood works. From the second blood work his response was, "Tremendous response to the prednisone" and "As good as I could have hoped for". He said he is now slightly anemic, but white blood cell count is normal. His blood platelet is up to 137,000, just below normal.


----------



## KathyL

I was going to ask about platelets, what had they been the first time? Harley's platelets had dropped from about 200,000 to 40,000 in a very short timeframe and he went on 80 mg of Prednisone to suppress his immune system but we could never get it beyond 70-75,000. He had no symptoms at all with low platelets even when they were at a low of 30,000. Are the regular vet and the oncologist at two different clinics, with the regular vet saying stage 5 leukemia? That almost sounds more like anaplasmosis or IMT. Maybe one of the vets or techs on the forum can shed some light on this. The main thing is Grin is doing better!


----------



## rbi99

Our vet thought Grin had lymphoma, the oncologist says he strongly believes it is acute leukemia, but that it in either case he said it was very bad news. That was before he got the results back from his blood sample. He physically examined Grin and said his spleen was slightly enlarged, as where his lymph nodes. My wife took the oncologist's phone call so she tried her best to write down what he was saying. Monday we will go into detail with him about it. My vet gave us the oncologists name because she said he was the best in state and that she is not nearly as informed in this area as he is. Our oncologist said he would be happy to be our doctor or work through our vet. He is not pushing chemo at this time at all. All of his original comments came based on the original blood sample and his physical examination of Grin. At that time he said feeling Grin he found things that were very compatible with the original blood sample. From his first blood sample to his second (one week later while on 50 mg of prednisone) his WBC went from 137,000 down to normal. Liver enzyme elevation went from mild-moderate to normal, as well as no longer borderline hypercalcemia. I don't know the significance of any of these $10 words, only that his second blood sample is apparently significantly better.


----------



## Shellbug

I have no experience with this but I tidy you luck and hope it goes well 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99

The good news is so great to hear, but if this is nothing more than a calm before the second wave hits, the roller coaster ride is so scary. Grin seems perfectly fine and normal. In fact, during these short few weeks it was only his eating that ever changed in regards to his behavior. Our very long walks in the woods do not tire him out, his breathing is still normal, his sleep patterns have not changed, his energy and zest has not diminished. Monday's phone call with the oncologist will bring this more into focus. A few days ago he was diagnosed as being stage 5 acute leukemia, and now we are being told his latest blood work came back normal. Again, my original post asked if others had seen such dramatic changes in such short time. Our oncologist also mentioned how he had recently worked with a dog who he felt was a perfect candidate for chemo due to things I don't remember now what our doctor said. Five weeks later the dog was dead. So far our oncologist has not told us Grin is a "miracle" dog or anything like that. He is very much pleased with the changes though. If I can get one last backpacking trip in, and especially if we can climb one more mountain together, I might not hope for or ask for anything more. To do that Grin needs six more good months.


----------



## KathyL

I was looking to see if anyone else has responded. I wonder if you can change the thread and note Leukemia in title to grab more attention. Have you tried searching the forum to see if there were others that posted their experience with this type of cancer.


----------



## rbi99

Changed the heading like you suggested - thank you. Prior to speaking with our oncologist tomorrow, I was really hoping to hear from others that Grin's improved blood work in the course of one week was normal/to be expected, or something more significant. Tried a search on this forum but came up empty.


----------



## KathyL

Sorry you haven't had any response. Thinking of you guys today and hoping you have options and good results.


----------



## rbi99

We have decided to go ahead with chemo. It will be the Wisconsin Protocol. We know his projected outcome is nothing more than a few months gained at best. His best case scenario is eight months (can he be one of the real lucky ones, sure, but there is a reason so few dogs with this disease live but a few months). If he has any complications from the chemo we will stop it, and if signs say the chemo isn't working we will stop it. Our oncologist told us that though Grin has done amazingly well so far, there are no guarantees. The cost is going to be a real burden to us, but I want Grin to have one real chance at this. If he had not responded so amazingly well to the Prednisone we wouldn't have decided to try the chemo. He is doing absolutely perfectly - which makes this all that more difficult to understand. In the nearly three weeks that this has all started, he has shown zero signs of fatigue, labored breathing, sleep pattern changes, etc. The past two days we have been out in the woods for over five hours, and he didn't even sleep in the car as we drove home. Throwing his ball over and over, he flies after it, brings it back, drops it and demands I throw it again. With all of the snow we have had lately, one of his favorite things is for me to throw his ball into the snow bank, then he jumps in after it like he is on a rescue mission! We are going South this Thursday, rented a real nice cabin in the woods for a few days. I might just get that backpacking trip in yet, but all I care about is that his days are as comfortable as can be.


----------



## KathyL

I know exactly what you mean about dog's not showing any signs of being sick, let alone having cancer. Harley's cancer diagnosis was totally unexpected and I never really knew what kind of cancer it was, his oncologist once told me "I've seen goldens with two different types of cancer going on" (I chrono'd his medical history at His Name is Harley — An Honorary Tripawd

Most dogs handle chemo really well. I think you are taking a logical approach and have his best interest in mind which is most important. He sounds like an amazing golden. Enjoy your trip and I wish you and Grin all the best.


----------



## rbi99

KathyL said:


> I know exactly what you mean about dog's not showing any signs of being sick, let alone having cancer. Harley's cancer diagnosis was totally unexpected and I never really knew what kind of cancer it was, his oncologist once told me "I've seen goldens with two different types of cancer going on" (I chrono'd his medical history at His Name is Harley — An Honorary Tripawd
> 
> Most dogs handle chemo really well. I think you are taking a logical approach and have his best interest in mind which is most important. He sounds like an amazing golden. Enjoy your trip and I wish you and Grin all the best.


Thank you for your kind words and thoughts.


----------



## Ashley B

Hi there, just seeing your post. So sorry to hear about Grin's diagnosis. Did they confirm today that it is indeed leukemia vs. lymphoma?

Like many others on this forum, I can relate to what you are facing and would not wish it on anyone. My maverick was diagnosed in mid-Dec with stage 4a b-cell lymphoma...only early warning was swollen lymph nodes in neck and then it progressed to panting/restlessness at night. We too were devastated, he's 8.5.

I think you made a good decision and are approaching it the right way (stay positive). We went with the WI CHOP protocol road as well and Mav is responding very well to treatment so far....less than 24 hrs after the first treatment his nodes were normal and he was his usual golden self. Pred helps with symptoms but the side effects of panting, excessive thirst/urinating can come on....some dogs adjust better than others. Knowing that most dogs tolerate chemo better than humans and hearing about the success stories made the decision easier.

I have been given a ton of great advice and support since I found this forum....I was a complete emotional mess in the beginning. It sounds like Grin is loving life which is key. Enjoy him and enjoy your trip! Remember that he does not know he is sick so stay strong like him/for him!

Oh, and Mav's initial bloodwork was basically perfect and did not start dropping until his week 3 treatment...result of chemo but leveled off this week. I am sure that Leukemia is different but thought I'd mention.....did the onco have a perspective about grins rebound? Pretty amazing...


----------



## rbi99

Today the oncologist mentioned lymphoma instead of leukemia. I believe his changed prognosis is based on his latest blood work. However, he was very clear to us that Grin will be very lucky in deed to live eight months. Certainly glad to hear Mav is doing well.


----------



## KathyL

If it is in fact lymphoma you might want to take a look at this thread if you haven't already. Danny is the forum member who began this thread and he is really knowledgeable on the topic and a wonderful person. There are other forum members here who have experienced lymphoma with their goldens. I think you will find a lot of info.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...cussion/107006-please-pray-andy-lymphoma.html


----------



## SandyK

Just seeing your thread about Grin. I am sorry for his diagnosis, but it sounds like he is doing great and enjoying life. That is the most important part of fighting any disease. Enjoy your trip together!! I will keep you and Grin in my thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## rbi99

I hope I haven't made a mistake. Grin could have started chemo this Thursday, but we rented a cabin in the woods for three days so that we could all have fun together. His chemo will now start on Monday. He is absolutely perfect right now, no signs whatsoever regarding his illness. I just hope that waiting three extra days does not complicate matters. Our oncologist thought it would be ok.


----------



## rbi99

KathyL said:


> If it is in fact lymphoma you might want to take a look at this thread if you haven't already. Danny is the forum member who began this thread and he is really knowledgeable on the topic and a wonderful person. There are other forum members here who have experienced lymphoma with their goldens. I think you will find a lot of info.
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...cussion/107006-please-pray-andy-lymphoma.html



Spent time reading some of the many pages. Andy lived about 15 months after being diagnosed, with some of those days not being very kind to him. We have just begun this journey, and already I am fearful each morning that Grin might have taken a turn for the worst during the night. I do not want Grin to be constantly rushed to the vets because of complications, especially if some resulted in overnight stays. The chemo will cost us $5000 we don't really have, but will be able to come up with, but emergency vet bills might run equally high. Grin is the best thing to ever come into my life besides my loving wife and two children, but what happens if Grin's doctor bills begin to mount? Grin is attached to me as I am attached to him, and we are inseparable. However, Grin's love is almost all directed towards me, he really doesn't care about how others feel about him. If I was in a room full of people paying attention to him, and I went to go outside, he would immediately get up and come with me. Same scenario only I am going to bed, he will come with me and lie down on his bed next to mine. What I am trying to say is that my wife has been more than generous allowing us to proceed with the chemo, but I also am mindful that although she also loves Grin, it is not the same relationship.


----------



## Ashley B

Sorry for the long post

Have fun and do not second guess yourself! I am not a doctor but given he has no other symptoms and is feeling good I would not think the 3 days will impact treatment....

You may want to ask about having grin's lymph nodes aspirated and tested to confirm lymphoma diagnosis...if they are still enlarged but pred may have affected that. Did your onco or vet initially do or suggest? Were any other tests done to help diagnosis or check him out e.g. X-rays? Some would say additional tests do not change the treatment protocol so no need for extra costs, it's a personal choice.....especially if he is not showing symptoms but sounds like the diagnosis is still a little unclear.

I am not sure what the impact of grin's blood work has on treatment or prognosis for you to be given less than 8 mos (maybe it has infiltrated the marrow?), someone more knowledgable can weigh in, but we were told the median survival time for the WI CHOP protocol is 12-14 mos/ response rates are 80-90%. Mav's neck nodes alone were the size of oranges and he had textural changes in his liver/spleen so it was in his organs (ultrasound), but no other symptoms hence the stage 4a. Lymphoma is the most treatable cancer in dogs.

Every dog is different but many here, including Andy that Kathy mentioned, have seen multiple remissions even with T-cell which is more aggressive so keep the faith. I posted Meggie's thread as well, she lived out her natural life after multiple remissions. I also posted maverick's and a few things I did after diagnosis. My thread is newer but if you go to the beginning you'll see some great initial advice for supplements and chemo side effects etc. given by Danny, hubbub (Hannah is another great story), and others. 

Meggie: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/cancer-information-golden-retrievers/28984-lymphoma.html

Maverick: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...7842-swollen-lymph-nodes-waiting-torture.html

In addition to the chemo, I immediately started the following based on advice from here and vet/onco (Mav weighs 80lbs)
1) Glucosomine-Chondroitin: 1,000mg daily (ligament side effects of prednisone - Andy tore his ACL, sounds like grin is really active so should consider)
2) Denamarin Large Dog 425mg (for liver function...not currently on but could need later)
3) Fish Oil 1,600mg EPA/1,000 DPA = 1gram total: Nordic Natural liquid mixed in a little yogurt, he wouldn't eat it in his food.
4) Forti-Flora Daily (probiotic promote GI health)
5) Cerenia Rx (pre chemo treatment for nausea)
6) Already on grain free


----------



## rbi99

What a quick response!!! We are feeding Grin Orijen dry food. Orijen is not only the best grain free food out there, the meat and poultry used are all local and humanely raised. The food has 1400 mgs of Glucosamine and Chondroitin in it. We have just started adding Bravo Pure Wild Alaskan Salmon Oil to his food to increase the amount of Omega 3/6 already found in his food. The oil comes from fisheries guaranteed 100% sustainable. We believe all life is precious and needs to be given full respect.

His lymph nodes were aspirated and the finding said they were compatible with lymphoid malignancy, then in parenthesis lymphoma vs. leukemia with nodal involvement. After reading Grin's initial blood work our oncologist suggested it was Acute Leukemia (likely lymphoid) vs Stage V lymphoma (Acute leukemia most likely). However, when we spoke with him yesterday (after he read the results of the blood work performed in his office), when we repeated that he felt Grin had leukemia, he corrected us and said lymphoma. These are all pretty big words that we have barely begun to grasp the meaning of. Regardless of what Grin actually has, he again told us Grin would be very fortunate to live eight months. The reason we are starting this is because one more good year would be worth anything I own, and we have chosen to roll the dice and run with it.


----------



## rbi99

Complications!!! Grin needs to pee more than normal due to the Prednisone, but that isn't the problem. The temperatures have fallen to below zero, but that isn't the problem. We have three turkeys that are hanging out in our backyard - and that is the problem!!! Grin, God bless his soul would go for fresh turkey dinner if he got the chance, so I have to bundle up and take him out front to do his business!!! Turkeys appear to be a lot like the bison we saw in Yellowstone. They go about their business as they see fit, and only when it suits them. We feed our birds daily here, but I never thought I would be adopting birds quite this large!!!


----------



## KathyL

I completely agree with your goal to maintain quality of life for Grin. When Harley's platelets dropped, a bone marrow aspirate was an option and I know they can be painful and I would not do that. Also, at that point in time what would I be able to do about it. You got a lot of good info from Ashley. I think your weekend will be good for all of you. Get away, enjoy what you love and then review your options. Funny about the turkeys! He's a golden and was born to bird!


----------



## Ashley B

Sounds like you guys have a good handle on how to approach making the best decisions for Grin and your family. I am glad to hear they did the lymph node aspirate before recommending chemo treatment. 

That is pretty funny about the turkeys and 3 of them! I remember being shocked at how big they got as a kid. Up side is at least you will get a break from the front yard while on your trip...although I am sure there will be plenty of other wild life where you are headed, have fun!


----------



## rbi99

Grin's ravenous appetite bothers us a great deal. I know it is from the Prednisone, but nonetheless how do we keep Grin comfortable if he is starving all the time? We have always been giving him 3 cups of Orijen a day (fed three different times), and while that almost always was fine with him, there would be an occasional day where he would later dance for us for a little extra. Now however, three cups doesn't satisfy him at all. We have never given him human food (though Orijen is human grade), and we aren't going to start now. If he goes off of the Prednisone during chemo (?), will his regular appetite return? I realize the irony of the fact that all too soon he will lose his appetite and we will be trying desperately to get him to feed.


----------



## KathyL

What about adding in some vegetables? A lot of people supplement their dog's regular food with things like green beans, or broccoli is good also. Every dog is different. All you can do is take it day by day and make adjustments as you go along.


----------



## rbi99

KathyL said:


> What about adding in some vegetables? A lot of people supplement their dog's regular food with things like green beans, or broccoli is good also. Every dog is different. All you can do is take it day by day and make adjustments as you go along.


Our vet will get back to us today regarding adding oatmeal or rice to his diet. I don't want Grin getting overweight, but if adding something like this to his diet fills him up without causing other issues, that may help. Oatmeal helps with ones immunity system, so that might be a win win for us and Grin.


----------



## rbi99

Grin continues at amaze us. As I think back on the start of all of this, we are probably approaching the fourth week. On Prednisone alone, Grin was given several weeks to months to live, and as we do not start chemo until Monday of next week, he has only had the Prednisone. Yet he has not shown the slightest sign of distress. Today was our throw and chase day - we go up to the local park and I throw the ball for Grin to go after. I only throw it when he asks, so if he is tired or too busy smelling things, then I just wait. I never wanted to overdo it, even before this stuff hit our fan. Well, nothing has changed, he kept asking over and over for me to throw his ball. Time out in the woods hasn't changed at all either. Nothing negative has happened or started to happen. How can a dog projected to live for weeks at this point be in such great spirits and strength? God knows it thrills me no end, but shouldn't we see something? I know Grin better than the back of my hand, and I am absolutely positive he is doing great. I fear to raise my hopes that he/we might be part of the lucky few, only to have death's ugly face roar up and steal him away, but I keep asking, is Grin acting normal because most dogs in his position right now act normal? Yes I am taking each of these days with all the gratitude one can possibly have, but at the same time I don't know what "normal" is now. Our oncologist is one of the best according to our vet, and maybe because he seems to be holding back on us a little is the basis for my fears. Perhaps if he had said he felt Grin was a great candidate for reaching those extra months (with no guarantees obviously), we would feel better. But he has not given us any reason to believe he will be one of those dogs. Our pursuit of chemo was acceptable to him, but he did not say it was a wise choice. I think he feels there are so many unknowns (he mentioned a perfect chemo candidate that he began treating that died five weeks later), that he feels we should simply go with the flow and not worry about tomorrow. While Grin and I continue to have a blast together, I cannot shake this fear of impending death that hangs around me - not Grin.


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Our boy Artemis is taking chemo right now (but for a different type of cancer, multiple myeloma). He is on prednisone (30mg every other day) and the chemo drug Alkeran, 10 days on, 10 days off. Artie is "starving" as well. We have been supplementing his regular food with frozen green beans for bulk. They haven't added any weight to him and I think he at least feels full for a bit. We also give him a bit of plain yogurt during the 10 days on cycle to help support the "good bacteria" in his gut. So far so good. We haven't seen any signs of him not feeling well although he isn't as playful with our 7 month old golden as he used to be. I tend to think that is actually being caused by the pred. The one thing that I will warn you about that we experienced was Artemis' interest in the garbage cans. Artie has NEVER (until now) considered garbage cans as fair game. Now however we have to be extra careful that the "non-food" cans......you know the ones, bathroom, living room, bedroom.....don't get any food type items discarded in them or he's into them. 

As far as cost of chemo, yeah.....holy cow! Ours is pretty costly as well. The part that is the killer is that we have to do bloodwork every 20 days in order to start the next course. Then of course the 10 days of pills runs around $100.00. The high point for me is that Artie's treatment is in a pill form so we can do his treatment at home without having to leave him anywhere. 

He's our baby, so like you, we will continue to do the best that we can do. I have already made it known that if the time comes that he isn't enjoying his life, I will not make him stay to satisfy my own need to have him with me. This is all about him and how he feels. Live one day at a time, like your boy does. He doesn't know that he's sick, he just knows that he wakes up to a whole new day of experiences. We need to do our best to be like they are!

Good luck,
Lisa & The Boys


----------



## rbi99

Like Artemis, Grin never got into stuff he knew he shouldn't. I could leave his dog food bag open and he would not tip it over to eat - until now. He is so hungry that we get rid of every temptation so as to not distress him. The first week he stopped eating regularly we prepared the old "chicken and rice" meals for him. Now, whenever we are preparing food on the counter he is right there thinking it is another meal time for him. If I put myself in his place and think how I would be if I were "starving" on a daily basis, I bet I would be willing to eat even the worst foods known to man. Grin has taken to eating dog droppings, and we have had to get him away from it several times - another changed behavior.


----------



## Artnlibsmom

It is definitely hard. Maybe harder on us than on them in the long run as we allow ourselves to dwell on the tough stuff. I'm waiting for a call on Artie's blood work from this week. Most of his values that we've been working on are falling into "normal range" now but I see a couple that weren't off before that ARE off now. Surfing the internet a little an it seems like these levels are often a result of steroids so I'm wondering if they may reduce his dose or even stop it? I have mixed feelings since I'd love him to not have the side effects of the Pred, but what if that is why he's doing so well otherwise......and we stop it and he fails? Jeez.....see what I mean by dwelling on the tough stuff?


----------



## rbi99

Gosh do I know where you are coming from!!! Grin is acting perfectly on the Prednisone, we start chemo on Monday - what if chemo makes it more difficult for Grin? We have the option of course of stopping it if things don't go well. Better to start it and fail then not start it and wonder what if.


----------



## Artnlibsmom

rbi99 said:


> Better to start it and fail then not start it and wonder what if.


Absolutely! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathyL

I was just reading Artie's thread and thought about Grin and then saw Artie's post here with excellent advice. I realize that Grin will be doing IV chemo right which is more aggressive but a friend of mine's lab had an amputation for osteosarcoma followed by I think it was 5 rounds of carboplatin (IV) and Hunter did some hunting in fall (mind you a Tripawd who completed chemo) so dogs are amazing.


----------



## rbi99

I started a new thread regarding a product I was reading up on, K9 Immunity Plus. While what it says sounds good, I wonder if it is more hype than reality. Here is a link to their site: How K-9 Immunity Can Help Your Dog . Liked what I read so I bought a two month supply.


----------



## Karen519

*Rib*

Rib

Praying for Grin and you. I would run this product by the vet first.
My worry is that I wouldn't give anything without asking first for fear that it could interfere with treatment.


----------



## rbi99

I will mention it to him. I read many statements from people (some with dogs worse off than Grin), who gave it in conjunction with chemo. The manufacturer says chemo is the first line of defense at killing the bad cells, and that their product is designed to help make the dog better able to fight cancer cells on his own (especially if we are fortunate enough to reach a point where Grin is in remission). So many dogs end up dying from an illness unrelated to the cancer because of their weakened immune system.

We are off to our cabin in the woods for three nights and four days of nothing but good stuff!!!


----------



## rbi99

Had a amazing four days with my wife and dogs in the cabin we rented. Grin continues to show no signs whatsoever of being sick. Hiked each day for several hours, and lots of ball throwing tossed in.

Grin starts chemo today (we leave in about an hour). My biggest fear right now is that chemo might make him worse not better, since he is doing so well right now. I have read where sick dogs where feeling better even after one chemo session, but Grin isn't feeling sick at all. I know him so well and I would be able to read changes in his behavior or health. I know I don't know what is physically happening to Grin on the inside, but I just hope I am doing the right thing. We worried going to the cabin that waiting four extra days before starting treatment might have been a mistake, but the fun we had and his apparent still good health makes me glad we did. I am pretty sure Grin would agree!!!


----------



## rbi99

Grin got his first chemo today. He is so vibrant and healthy, yet once again we were told he will be lucky to finish his 19 week treatment. Leukemia simply sucks. He can be doing great for weeks, then wake up the next day and be completely overtaken by the effects of the disease. We tried so hard not to get our hopes up because he was doing so well, but this is the third doctor and second oncologist that said his chances of living past five months is under 10%. The cost of his chemo is so high, but I love this guy like none other. If he doesn't respond well to the chemo we will have to consider stopping treatments. These choices that are being forced on us are really tough to deal with, but deal with it we must. While at the hospital today they did do some more blood work. They will call tomorrow if there is anything negative in the results. Today while we were playing he made some absolutely amazing catches of his ball while flying through the air. Over and over he begged me to throw his ball so he could top his last catch. How is this possible that my six year old only has weeks to live? I know people who never take their dog to the vet, never let their dog out of the house except to go to the bathroom - and they live to an old age. My dog and I have been running, swimming, climbing mountains, backpacking and hiking for four and a half years. He has been fed the best food and had regular vet visits - and yet he is dying. I am obviously happy/grateful for those years together, and I wouldn't change anything I ever did or did not do with him, but I am suppose to do these things for years yet, not weeks.


----------



## Artnlibsmom

I'm so very sorry that you are having to go through this with your wonderful boy Grin. I understand how you feel, to some extent. We're looking at longevity of about a year and a half with the very expensive treatment. I feel much as you do....we've always provided the best of everything, yet we lost our beautiful Liberty in May to cancer and now face another loss with our boy. Often it makes me angry, especially when I see people who barely care for their dogs, tying them outside for their entire lives, throwing cheap dog food their way and never spending the time to just gaze into eyes that show you nothing but adoration. Yet those poor animals live long loveless lives. But in the end, like you, I am just so thankful to have been given the time that I have with them. I continue to think of you and Grin often and will pray that he does much better than the doctors expect. Hang in there, you have our support!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Grin*



rbi99 said:


> Grin got his first chemo today. He is so vibrant and healthy, yet once again we were told he will be lucky to finish his 19 week treatment. Leukemia simply sucks. He can be doing great for weeks, then wake up the next day and be completely overtaken by the effects of the disease. We tried so hard not to get our hopes up because he was doing so well, but this is the third doctor and second oncologist that said his chances of living past five months is under 10%. The cost of his chemo is so high, but I love this guy like none other. If he doesn't respond well to the chemo we will have to consider stopping treatments. These choices that are being forced on us are really tough to deal with, but deal with it we must. While at the hospital today they did do some more blood work. They will call tomorrow if there is anything negative in the results. Today while we were playing he made some absolutely amazing catches of his ball while flying through the air. Over and over he begged me to throw his ball so he could top his last catch. How is this possible that my six year old only has weeks to live? I know people who never take their dog to the vet, never let their dog out of the house except to go to the bathroom - and they live to an old age. My dog and I have been running, swimming, climbing mountains, backpacking and hiking for four and a half years. He has been fed the best food and had regular vet visits - and yet he is dying. I am obviously happy/grateful for those years together, and I wouldn't change anything I ever did or did not do with him, but I am suppose to do these things for years yet, not weeks.


I am so sorry for all you and GRIN are going through. We all have to take it on day at a time.


----------



## rbi99

We had a dog many years ago die from cancer. We knew going in that there was little they could do even after successfully removing the tumor. However, they did tell us that if she lived for I believe it was six weeks, she just might make it. She did not. At least with Pepper we had a number, if only she could get by those six weeks. What hurt even more was that she was doing great for several weeks, even jumped up on the bed again, but the tumors came back and we had to put her down. With Grin there is no timeline that could lead to success. We have nothing we can hang our hat on except today. While Grin and I have always pretty much lived in the moment, I really expected more moments!!! Thank you all for your kind words and I of course hope only the best for all of our loved ones. Losing or maybe losing a second loved one so quickly must be nearly unbearable.


----------



## Ashley B

Glad to hear Grin and family had a great time at the cabin! 

I know where you are coming from on trying to rationalize how your seemingly healthy dog, that has had the absolute best care growing up, is now sick. I keep telling myself and Maverick that he will beat the odds, odds are just odds right? Grin is strong and happy so your care will give him the best chance of doing just that. Only time will tell and sounds like you are making the most of it.

Like most dogs, Chemo really hasn't slowed Mav down except for a little lethargy the day of treatment. You wouldn't know he is fighting cancer. I hope the same for Grin as he heads down that path. 

Does you vet/onco have the ability to get CBC blood work results on site the day of treatment? Sounded like they had to send it off today....or maybe that was just to do further testing?


----------



## rbi99

They don't send it off, do it themselves. We wondered also why do a chemo treatment without first knowing exactly where you stand. If they call tomorrow and say his blood is all bad, not to put a price on things, but we will have spent almost $300 on today's treatment. Not glad that Maverick feels down the day of the chemo, but I was just on the phone with my wife telling her Grin doesn't want to eat tonight and has not followed me into the john (gets extra scratches when he is in there with me). He always follows me wherever I go, not tonight. This just makes things worse for us, because if he has X number of days to be full of life, are we wasting too many of them if he needs a day or two to get over each chemo session?


----------



## KathyL

I'm glad that you, your wife and Grin had a good weekend. Personally, I think that was a good choice. I know what you mean about taking care of your dog and he gets sick while others don't take care of their dogs and they go on to live long lives. When I start to feel like that (and trust me I have and still struggle over Harley's death) I like to think that someone is keeping score -- that we all get a certain amount of points. You and Grin have had an amazing life together, you "lived" every day to the fullest, many of the dogs that have lived long lives often have not really "lived". They were never taken for walks, no one ever tossed a ball for them, let alone go on hiking and swimming trips. So when I start to make comparisons, Grin's life while it might be shorter is much fuller. And try not to second guess your decision to opt for chemo, you are making a decision based on the facts you have -- no one knows what the future holds. I wish you the best.


----------



## Ashley B

I would insist on considering the CBC results before treatment going forward or find another clinic (for grin and $). My guess is that since this is the 1st wk they will do that going forward. We took a wk off from treatment when mav's red blood count dropped to prevent worse side effects, unusual early in treatment. Completely understand that quality of life is most important so give chemo a chance and see how it goes in the next couple of wks. And I also understand the sidekick and bathroom thing.....glad I'm not the only one

Mav does slow down the day of treatment but I should note that he will be 9 in April and until recently was a city dog. He stays very fit/active jogging and playing on the beach but sounds different than grin growing up more free and natural. Different routines/activities and a few yrs younger....just something to consider. I was banking all along on Mav making it to 15yrs and beating the healthy golden odds....never know but I'll take what I can get and count my blessings! 

As for eating, is Grin starting to reduce his prednisone dosage? Did he get vincristine today? (and maybe elspar)? Mav has always been an eager eater and has thankfully to date never turned down a meal. I hate to read that your boy was not interested in dinner, especially if he is an "eater." 

Hopefully Grin will rebound back to himself tomorrow...Keep us posted.


----------



## rbi99

Ashley B said:


> I would insist on considering the CBC results before treatment going forward or find another clinic (for grin and $). My guess is that since this is the 1st wk they will do that going forward. We took a wk off from treatment when mav's red blood count dropped to prevent worse side effects, unusual early in treatment. Completely understand that quality of life is most important so give chemo a chance and see how it goes in the next couple of wks. And I also understand the sidekick and bathroom thing.....glad I'm not the only one
> 
> Mav does slow down the day of treatment but I should note that he will be 9 in April and until recently was a city dog. He stays very fit/active jogging and playing on the beach but sounds different than grin growing up more free and natural. Different routines/activities and a few yrs younger....just something to consider. I was banking all along on Mav making it to 15yrs and beating the healthy golden odds....never know but I'll take what I can get and count my blessings!
> 
> As for eating, is Grin starting to reduce his prednisone dosage? Did he get vincristine today? (and maybe elspar)? Mav has always been an eager eater and has thankfully to date never turned down a meal. I hate to read that your boy was not interested in dinner, especially if he is an "eater."
> 
> Hopefully Grin will rebound back to himself tomorrow...Keep us posted.


Yes he got a shot of Vincristine, and his Prednisone continues at 20 mgs a day. Grin is much less active today and last night, and while he ate his breakfast, he did not do so eagerly. He drank very little water last night or so far today.

Acute leukemia is perhaps the worst treatable cancer a dog can get, and as I mentioned there are no positive signs or timelines to look forward to. Grin has been condemned to death and no treatment is going to change that. Sure he can be the one in a million, but the overwhelming odds are that he is not. The food he has eaten, the exercise and other activities that had him at the top of his game mean nothing in regards to stacking the odds in his favor. Leukemia doesn't give a **** who or what you are. To make this whole sad matter worse, he is already in Stage 5, there is no Stage 6. With these sad facts staring us in the face, and knowing that his chemo therapy "might" extend his life a month or two at best, and seeing how uncomfortable his first treatment made him, I believe the best thing for Grin is to end his treatment now. I am very close to retiring, and Grin's chemo bill would cause us some financial problems. If the treatment had even a remote chance of saving him I would do it without hesitation. I even looked into bone marrow transplants that several colleges are doing with cancer dogs, but first Grin would have to survive his chemo treatment and be in complete remission. The bone marrow transplants cost over $15,000. To even mention cost as a factor in stopping treatment makes me sick to my stomach, and I only consider it because Grin has so little chance of surviving. This morning was the first morning since Grin started to wake me up each morning (this little trick of his started over three years ago!!!), that he did not do so. He continued to lie by my side this morning, he did not make his grunting sounds as he sat up and thumping his tail to let me know we had to get a move on. I thought I had shed plenty of tears when I first learned of this whole blasted problem, but I fear I have not even started yet.


----------



## rbi99

First treatment and Grin's reaction to it is not pleasing at all. He did not eat his dinner, ate reluctantly this morning. Not drinking water and has now thrown up. I went out to the car to get my boots and Grin did not come bouncing down the stairs trying to beat me out the door. I thought that as his body failed him he would experience these kind of things, but now I have just learned that he could suffer severe internal bleeding. Does this disease draw its pleasure from making so many people suffer? My understanding is that as Grin neared the end he wouldn't be in pain, but if he were to begin internally hemorrhaging - I cannot bare to even think how horrible that would be. Now I face this horrible decision, I must put him to sleep a week too early than a single hour too late.


----------



## Karen519

*Rbi*

RBI

I am so sorry for what Grin and you are going through. I can't even imagine.
Have you talked to the vet today so they can let you know if this is normal after the chemo or not. Can you stop the chemo?


----------



## rbi99

Grin and I went out in the woods today, but I only stayed out for an hour so that he didn't overdo it. He saw two deer and made sure they knew who the "king of the jungle" was!!! Coming home I have never neared our street where Grin didn't stand up and stick his head out the window no matter what the weather conditions were - not today. Came into the house and he immediately went outside and threw up once again. He does not want his lunch. Yesterday he was perfect - absolutely perfect. I put him through his chemo and for the past 24 hours he has been sick. I know I did what I thought was best for him, but instead I have made him suffer today. It had to be the chemo, what are the odds that this dreaded disease happen to hit him by coincidence? If you could have seen him yesterday flying through the air grabbing his ball time and time again, you would have smiled and clapped in glee as I did. Today he is lying by my side hardly able to lift his head. To love someone with all of your being and to have that love returned in equal measure is the greatest joy you can experience, but it comes at such a cost.


----------



## Ashley B

I'm am so sorry to hear that grin has not been doing well since chemo. I am also very sorry to hear it is acute leukemia vs. lymphoma. Hopefully the vet can give you something to help with the nausea (Cerenia) if they haven't already. Only you know what is best for him. He'll be in my thoughts.


----------



## rbi99

How is this for a kicker - Grin has both Lymphoma and Acute Leukemia. Our vet knows of one dog that lived a year after being diagnosed with AL. Took a nap with Grin this afternoon and though he still doesn't want to eat, I can see he is feeling better.


----------



## Karen519

*Rbi*



rbi99 said:


> How is this for a kicker - Grin has both Lymphoma and Acute Leukemia. Our vet knows of one dog that lived a year after being diagnosed with AL. Took a nap with Grin this afternoon and though he still doesn't want to eat, I can see he is feeling better.


RBI

Glad to hear you two took a nap together today.


----------



## dborgers

Andy and I went down this road. It can sure be a roller coaster ride. 

He had allergic reactions to a couple of the chemo drugs (Doxyrubicin and Cytoxan/Cyclophosphamide). From that point on, we pretreated with Cerenia pills and continued it a couple days after chemo. That did the trick and he never got sick from chemo again. We took a week off chemo twice when he got sick.

You should probably take him to the vet for a Cerenia shot. Dogs can't recover from nausea as quickly as people. Then put him on brown rice and boiled chicken for a couple days (small amounts) and gradually ease him back into his regular food.

If he doesn't have an appetite canned green tripe might tempt him. Some call it 'crack for dogs'. After Andy's GI issues, it usually worked to get him eating again when nothing else would work.

And "Carpe Diem" - Seize The Day. Dogs live in 'the now', not worrying about tomorrow. Today is the only day they're living in. Try your best to live in today and keep having fun once you get over the bumps in the road.

All the best to ya. You can PM me if you want to chat


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Just checking in on Grin (and you) today. Hoping that your boy feels better after a night's rest.


----------



## KathyL

I'm sorry to hear that Grin is battling both leukemia and lymphoma. I think I might have mentioned that at one time, Harley's oncologist told me that she had treated goldens who had two different types of cancer. I hope Grin is feeling better today and has more of an appetite.


----------



## SandyK

Sorry Grin is not feeling very well. I hope he bounces back real soon. Thoughts and prayers continue!!


----------



## Karen519

*Rbi*

Saying a prayer for GRIN and you.


----------



## rbi99

Grin was much better yesterday. Went for another hike in the woods yesterday and today we are going up to the park for some good old ball tossing. He still isn't eating as well as we would like, but improving. Gave him chicken and rice last night, today we are mixing the c&r with some of his regular food. Our other dog which is not sick loves the K9 Immunity wafers, Grin won't touch them. Have to work on that one. 

We cancelled his other chemo treatments. Grin has responded remarkably well to the Prednisone, so our regular vet and our oncologist are getting back with us today about how much to give him (he is on 20 mg per day right now). The hospital did run another blood test the day we took him in for his chemo shot, and they told us his blood test results were very good again. When we told our regular vet (she loves Grin) about our decision, without being asked, she told us that while she doesn't usually comment on patients decisions, she felt ours was the correct one. She said that she has heard of only one dog that lasted a year while on chemo for just the Acute Leukemia, let alone the Lymphoma.

Renting another cabin in three weeks for a few days - just Grin and myself this time. We will get in plenty of hiking and petting while we are there!!! Thank you all for your kind words, informative words, and thoughts. One last positive thing we found out is that the severe internal bleeding that might occur is extremely rare, so perhaps in this dreaded scenario we won't have to face that.


----------



## rbi99

Grin is much, much better today. He is eating much better also. Gave him the old chicken and rice last night, today we are mixing his Orijen with the chicken and rice. Our hike yesterday was fun, and he had his head out the window as we came down our street! Today was ball toss and catch day up at the park. I wanted to limit him a little until he is full go again, but he wasn't having much of that!!!

After we told our vet that we were not going to pursue chemo (she loves Grin), she told us that she doesn't usually comment on her patients decisions, but that she felt our decision was best for Grin. She only knows of one dog that lived a year with AL, let alone the fact my boy also has lymphoma.

Renting another cabin in three weeks, only this time it will only be Grin and myself. Lots of long forest walks, and maybe a little extra petting along the way. OK, a whole lot more petting!!!

Thank you all for your kind words and thoughts, along with some very helpful information.


----------



## dborgers

My 'Subscribed Threads' page showed you made a new post this afternoon, but for some reason it isn't showing up rbi99.

Hope things are going OK


----------



## Karen519

*Rbi*

RBI

Praying for GRIN!


----------



## Karen519

*Grin*

Glad to hear that GRIN is eating better and feeling better!
Please keep us posted!


----------



## KathyL

It sounds like Grin is back on track with his appetite and back to doing what he does best -- hiking and playing ball. Enjoy!


----------



## rbi99

Just finished making reservations for Grin and I to spend three days in another cabin in the woods. Going down there on Feb. 3. I made it clear to Grin that he has to stay healthy for me!!! Another good day, his bad day is now long forgotten. I still cannot grasp how sick he is, when he continues to look and act so well.


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Take every second you have and enjoy it. As hard as it is, try not to focus on the illness, just on how much you love each other. He doesn't know he's sick, he wakes up every day ready to live life and have fun. Treasure those moments. I've found Artemis' disease has made me much more aware of everything we do, and just how much joy he has in his life. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

That's the ticket!! Have fun and live every day to the fullest with him. Nothing like a cabin and a boy you love ... 

I'm happy for you both he's feeling well


----------



## Karen519

*Rbi*



rbi99 said:


> Just finished making reservations for Grin and I to spend three days in another cabin in the woods. Going down there on Feb. 3. I made it clear to Grin that he has to stay healthy for me!!! Another good day, his bad day is now long forgotten. I still cannot grasp how sick he is, when he continues to look and act so well.


RBI: So glad you made reservations for you and GRIN!


----------



## rbi99

Another couple of great days!!! Grin is still fine, and though it has been real cold here in Cleveland, we have gotten out each of my off days. He continues to fly through the air making his amazing catches, and our long hikes in the woods do not tire him out at all. To make matters better, yesterday he ate his K9 Immunity wafers!!!

He is on a two weeks cycle of 50 mgs of Pregnisone, then two more weeks at at 30 mgs, then 30 mgs every other day.


----------



## Ashley B

Very glad to hear Grin is doing so well....and that he is eating the wafers!


----------



## Karen519

*Grin*



rbi99 said:


> Another couple of great days!!! Grin is still fine, and though it has been real cold here in Cleveland, we have gotten out each of my off days. He continues to fly through the air making his amazing catches, and our long hikes in the woods do not tire him out at all. To make matters better, yesterday he ate his K9 Immunity wafers!!!
> 
> He is on a two weeks cycle of 50 mgs of Pregnisone, then two more weeks at at 30 mgs, then 30 mgs every other day.


So glad to hear that GRIN is doing well-praying for him.


----------



## wjane

Sending prayers to you and Grin. I wish the best for you both.


----------



## dborgers

rbi99 said:


> Another couple of great days!!! Grin is still fine, and though it has been real cold here in Cleveland, we have gotten out each of my off days. He continues to fly through the air making his amazing catches, and our long hikes in the woods do not tire him out at all. To make matters better, yesterday he ate his K9 Immunity wafers!!!


That's what we love to read! Thanks for the updates ... and keep havin' fun!! 

Carpe Diem


----------



## rbi99

Got off of work early today and came home to shovel a foot of snow. Grin loved it!!! Between chasing his ball down the street and digging it out of a snow pile over and over, he had a blast. I decided to take off of work tomorrow because it might be the only day all week warm enough for Grin and I to be able to hike as long as we want. Between renting cabins and missing work, Grin is costing me a fortune - and I love it!!! It has been one month yesterday since we first started him on Prednisone. At the time we were told he would live a few weeks to maybe a few months. One month in and he is doing great.


----------



## shell8422

Hi there, I just wanted to let you know my dog was diagnosed with Acute Leukemia as well, and I got some consolation from reading your story about Grin and wanted to share my Viceroy's story with you as well...kisses to Grin from Viceroy  
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...mphoblastic-leukemia-9yr-old.html#post4057330


----------



## rbi99

Grin continues to be fine, but each morning when I wake up I fear that when I go to feed him he won't eat. During the day I am with him all of the time except for when I work (I work four 12 hr shifts then have three to five days off), so I know how he is doing. My wife works out of the house so she is here when I am not. It is night time though when Grin is sleeping that we don't know what is going on inside him. Because the Prednisone makes him drink and pee a lot, he does get up several times a night to go outside, so I know he seems ok at those times. Since it was his lack of appetite that had us take him to the vet the first time, I fear that that will be the signal for us that our worst fears are perhaps being realized. Sometimes I think this whole sordid affair is not real and that Grin will live to be the old dog he was born to be - but I know that isn't real. I am appreciative beyond words that the Prednisone has worked so well for my dog, and Grin and I take full advantage of it each day, but this dread hangs over us nonetheless. In times like this you are glad for anything you can get that is positive, and knowing that Grin will not be in pain from this disease helps me bare it a little easier. Also, I was told that there is only a very small chance that Grin will suffer ligament or muscle damage due to the Prednisone, so that too is a positive thing. Even if Grin seems perfectly fine to us, we will get him into the vet for blood work and an exam every couple of weeks to see that things remain positive. When the results show us bad news, I know that our time together will draw to a close very quickly. 

It is snowing pretty hard right now, and it is pretty darn cold - but Grin and I are heading for the woods anyways. I will use my nose as a measuring stick, if it gets too cold we will turn around and go back to the car. Grin loves the cold and snow and would stay out in it for hours if I was with him, but one of us has to be a little practical here I guess!!! I wonder if Grin likes hot cocoa with marshmallows??????????????????????


----------



## KathyL

Just catching up on you and Grin and I have to smile when I read your posts on how well Grin is doing. Keep the snow in Ohio. We have sunny skies here in Milwaukee but it is below zero. Hope you had a good hike.


----------



## Ashley B

Great to read that grin is doing so well! Hope you guys had a chance to have some fun in the woods today. I found out that Maverick LOVES marshmallows this Christmas when everyone had hot cocoa! I also hope that Grin gets to try a couple for being such a good boy.....


----------



## rbi99

Ashley B said:


> Great to read that grin is doing so well! Hope you guys had a chance to have some fun in the woods today. I found out that Maverick LOVES marshmallows this Christmas when everyone had hot cocoa! I also hope that Grin gets to try a couple for being such a good boy.....



Here's hoping both Mav and Grin beat these blasted odds!!!


----------



## dborgers

> I wonder if Grin likes hot cocoa with marshmallows??????????????????????


Only one way to find out 

Glad you guys are having fun. Grin doesn't know he's sick. Dogs live in the moment. 

Continued good wishes to you all. I'll keep checking up on ya. Carpe Diem


----------



## rbi99

Not sure what the windchill was today but the temp was stuck on zero this morning. It was much too cold for Grin and I to go out play - not!!! We went up to the park and we got in our regular ball tosses, minus most of the bounces because of the snow. I figured as long as my nose remained attached to my face we were good to go!!!

Thursday I am taking him to the vet for some blood work and exam. I am confident it will show everything is good, but I will be holding my breath nonetheless until our vet confirms it.


----------



## rbi99

Had another great day with Grin! I hope to bore you for a very long time on what we do each day!!! Went to the Cuyahoga National Park here near Cleveland and hiked a section of the Buckeye Trail. We have been here many times, but it was pretty cool that the section of trail we were on was completely snow covered with no signs of anyone having been here for awhile. We went off trail on purpose just to explore new territory, and saw three deer down in the valley (see deer all the time, but the setting today was extra special). We hiked around for quite a bit off trail, and it was just neat to be out there again with Grin with the added bonus of not seeing signs of other people. Another excellent day for Grin health wise. 

Tomorrow I take him in for more blood work - fingers crossed real hard.


----------



## dborgers

I love the updates. Please keep 'em coming. Have fun!!! 

Carpe Diem


----------



## KathyL

Fingers crossed for Grin's bloodwork tomorrow. You don't bore with your posts -- you give others hope by showing how well dogs do.


----------



## Artnlibsmom

We have all fingers....and paws crossed for Grin in this house!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99

Grin and I went out to the park for a bit prior to going to see the vet. Ball doesn't bounce too well in the snow!!!

Blood work was taken but the results are being sent out in order to be more thoroughly read. Our vet was extremely happy with Grin's condition. While she was careful with her words, she feels Grin is doing great. We discussed what other steps might be available when the Prednisone starts to become ineffective. While she is not an expert in the field of alternative medicine, she has contacts in that field. While all vets like every persons pets, our vet is very close with Grin. He isn't the kind of dog that wags his tail and goes all cute with people, it is his dignified manner that draws peoples attention. I believe our vet very much wants to see Grin live as long as possible and is willing to explore whatever means will accomplish that feat. She gave me an indept study to read and she said she would read it also. Now, until the blood work comes back our vet is basing her opinions on what she is seeing from Grin and from what I told her. She said when a dog comes in sick, they base much of what they tell their patients on text book information. She implied that Grin might not fit that generalization. I told her that I try to be a realist, but that I would so love to get in one last backpacking/mountain climbing trip with Grin in June. Her response was most unexpected - she said I was being a realist!!! She also said that when the various things we are going to try start to fail, it is her opinion that Grin will not die suddenly, but that it will be a slower process. If she is correct (again, we need the results of the blood work), my greatest fear of Grin dying suddenly in the night or taking a horrible turn for the worse during the night might not happen. I am so glad I stopped the chemo. Grin isn't exactly crazy about going to the vets, but he handles it well anyways. The chemo treatment nearly wiped him out. Today he wanted nothing to do with going into the hospital, and when our vet tried to take him into the other room to do her tests, he absolutely refused and sat down. He only went when I went with the vet. His behavior is coming from the negative results that the chemo did to him I am positive. How horrible it would have been for all of us if each time he went for his chemo treatment he dreaded every second of it. Since today went so well for him I am sure next time we go in for blood work he will not resist. 

Here's hoping the blood work results confirm what the physical exam did. One last thing, when we first went to see the oncologist one of the things he noted was Grin's pale gums. That is one of the tell tale signs of cancer. Today my vet told me Grin's gums couldn't be more perfect!!! To quote Al Michaels as the USA Olympic hockey team defeated Russia in the semi finals at Lake Placid in 1980, “Do You Believe in Miracles? YES!”


----------



## Karen519

*Grin*



rbi99 said:


> Grin and I went out to the park for a bit prior to going to see the vet. Ball doesn't bounce too well in the snow!!!
> 
> Blood work was taken but the results are being sent out in order to be more thoroughly read. Our vet was extremely happy with Grin's condition. While she was careful with her words, she feels Grin is doing great. We discussed what other steps might be available when the Prednisone starts to become ineffective. While she is not an expert in the field of alternative medicine, she has contacts in that field. While all vets like every persons pets, our vet is very close with Grin. He isn't the kind of dog that wags his tail and goes all cute with people, it is his dignified manner that draws peoples attention. I believe our vet very much wants to see Grin live as long as possible and is willing to explore whatever means will accomplish that feat. She gave me an indept study to read and she said she would read it also. Now, until the blood work comes back our vet is basing her opinions on what she is seeing from Grin and from what I told her. She said when a dog comes in sick, they base much of what they tell their patients on text book information. She implied that Grin might not fit that generalization. I told her that I try to be a realist, but that I would so love to get in one last backpacking/mountain climbing trip with Grin in June. Her response was most unexpected - she said I was being a realist!!! She also said that when the various things we are going to try start to fail, it is her opinion that Grin will not die suddenly, but that it will be a slower process. If she is correct (again, we need the results of the blood work), my greatest fear of Grin dying suddenly in the night or taking a horrible turn for the worse during the night might not happen. I am so glad I stopped the chemo. Grin isn't exactly crazy about going to the vets, but he handles it well anyways. The chemo treatment nearly wiped him out. Today he wanted nothing to do with going into the hospital, and when our vet tried to take him into the other room to do her tests, he absolutely refused and sat down. He only went when I went with the vet. His behavior is coming from the negative results that the chemo did to him I am positive. How horrible it would have been for all of us if each time he went for his chemo treatment he dreaded every second of it. Since today went so well for him I am sure next time we go in for blood work he will not resist.
> 
> Here's hoping the blood work results confirm what the physical exam did. One last thing, when we first went to see the oncologist one of the things he noted was Grin's pale gums. That is one of the tell tale signs of cancer. Today my vet told me Grin's gums couldn't be more perfect!!! To quote Al Michaels as the USA Olympic hockey team defeated Russia in the semi finals at Lake Placid in 1980, “Do You Believe in Miracles? YES!”


Praying for good results.


----------



## shell8422

That is great news to hear about Grin!!! Do you know why they are decreasing the prednisone dosage for Grin down to 30mg? 
Viceroy started out with 30mg and will be dropping to 20mg. He has been doing well with 30. 
I am going to check with my vet but I also wanted to see what reasoning your vet gave you?


----------



## rbi99

shell8422 said:


> That is great news to hear about Grin!!! Do you know why they are decreasing the prednisone dosage for Grin down to 30mg?
> Viceroy started out with 30mg and will be dropping to 20mg. He has been doing well with 30.
> I am going to check with my vet but I also wanted to see what reasoning your vet gave you?


With so many questions filling my mind I didn't think to ask why. She will be calling us tomorrow or Saturday with his blood work results, we will be sure to ask. Both our vet and the oncologist are pretty amazed at how well Grin is doing considering the advanced stage he is in. While our vet is careful how she words herself, I think they feel Grin might be an exception to the norm.


----------



## rbi99

Our vet called today with the results of Grin's blood work. She says everything looks great!!! He is in complete remission as of right now!!! Our vet is going so far out for us it is unbelievable. She is making calls, reading literature, going over and over Grin's reports - she is truly amazing. She personally has never seen a dog with both Lymphoma and Acute Leukemia, and she is amazed at what is happening with Grin. Several things are in play here: 1) she is very attached to Grin; 2) this is a learning experience for her; 3) I don't think they can believe how well Grin is doing when you look back only five weeks ago and they didn't even think he could handle chemo if we wanted to because his red blood cell count was so terrible, along with many other negative things going on with his blood; and 4) I think that they think Grin might be that rare exception to the rule that they are willing now to look into anything out there that might just keep this great dog I have with me for a much longer time than I could have ever hoped for!!! All of this can come crashing down on us very quickly, but I am going to enjoy this high I am on and **** the future!!! There is so much sadness in this section of the forum, and I was right up there with the saddest. But even though I was afraid to hope, I am glad that Grin can be an example to others that good things can happen even when things look their bleakest.


----------



## shell8422

That is such great news!!! I'm am so happy for you and Grin!! Are they positive that Grin had Leukemia and that it wasn't just the lymphoma? I know the lymphoma is more responsive To treatment, even just prednisone. This gives me some hope for Viceroy, though he is a little older and still not himself being on the prednisone. We did start him on the K9 wafers today, he likes them! Are you continuing to give Grin prednisone or can he be weaned off it completely? I spoke with my vet today and Viceroy is going to drop down to 20 mg daily along with pepsid, since prednisone can be harsh on the tummy.


----------



## rbi99

shell8422 said:


> That is such great news!!! I'm am so happy for you and Grin!! Are they positive that Grin had Leukemia and that it wasn't just the lymphoma? I know the lymphoma is more responsive To treatment, even just prednisone. This gives me some hope for Viceroy, though he is a little older and still not himself being on the prednisone. We did start him on the K9 wafers today, he likes them! Are you continuing to give Grin prednisone or can he be weaned off it completely? I spoke with my vet today and Viceroy is going to drop down to 20 mg daily along with pepsid, since prednisone can be harsh on the tummy.


They set up a four week protocol for Grin which consists of two weeks daily of 50 mgs of Pred, followed by two more weeks at 30 mgs daily. After that if everything is cool he will stay on 30 mgs every other day. We also give Grin Pepsid for the same reason as you. Our vet is looking into alternative methods for Grin if he continues to do well. At this point I don't know how long he will stay on the Pred. Both our vet and two oncologists agree that he had both diseases initially.

We asked our vet today why she and our oncologists are lowering his Preds. She said that the lowest dosage that works is best because of the potential side affects. In addition, when/if the cancer returns, by having him on a lower dosage will allow them to increase it and have it be fairly effective, as opposed to already having him on a high dosage. 

We are still giving Grin four wafers a day. When my wife gives it to him he "demands" they be wrapped in cheese. When I give it to him he takes them as is!!! Also, we were giving him a cup of oatmeal each morning along with his regular food to offset some of his increased hunger. Oatmeal is good for the immune system (a good thing), but cancer cells thrive on grains, carbs and sugars (a bad thing). We feed Grin Orijen dry kibble (I defy anyone to show me a better kibble on the market), and our vet said she would rather see us increase the amount of Orijen rather then adding oatmeal. Grin has stayed at 75 lbs for these past five weeks, so while we don't want him getting overweight, the added nutrients will help him. In addition, the Preds have his metabolism running on high, so eating more won't necessarily make him overweight. He gets tons of exercise so that helps burn some of those extra calories also. We are continuing to give him a teaspoon a day of pure salmon oil. We are in discussions with our vet (and she with our oncologists and alternative medicine professionals she knows) to determine what other things we should be doing. All of this is coming about because Grin is responding so well. Everyone now thinks, or are at least hopeful he has a chance, and are more than willing to go the extra mile for him. Like I stated earlier, I know all of this great news can turn tragic very suddenly, but if or until it does, Grin has a lot of people in his corner (including the wonderful people here on this forum)!!!


----------



## SandyK

Great news!!! I am so very, very happy for you and Grin!!


----------



## rbi99

While my vet told me she is surprised at how well Grin has responded to the Prednisone, I think I need to take a step back. While I am eternally grateful for what has transpired since Grin was initially diagnosed with his cancers, I fear I might be setting myself up for even a worse heartbreak. The truth is it has only been five (wonderful) weeks, not five months. His original prognosis had an upper range of several months. While Grin and I will continue to take full advantage plus of the time still allotted to us, I don't think it is in my best interest to start throwing out words like miracle just yet.


----------



## GoldenMum

Enjoy every walk, every belly rub, every everyday moment you share. When both my two were diagnosed, I tried my best to put my tears aside and enjoy every precious moment with them. May you continue to defy the odds, and enjoy many, many more months.....


----------



## Ashley B

I am so happy to read that Grin's bloodwork came back great and that he is in remission....and that you gave a caring vet that is in his corner!



rbi99 said:


> We feed Grin Orijen dry kibble (I defy anyone to show me a better kibble on the market), and our vet said she would rather see us increase the amount of Orijen rather then adding oatmeal.


We've been researching high quality kibbles for Mav. He's been on a soft/dry combo...lately wet royal canin limited ingredient and a few different high protein/high quality kibbles. He is an allergy dog and had some GI distress from treatment. It's been hard to find a high quality/protein dry food that he can both tolerate without gas and itching AND stays in stock. I'll give orejin a try, it's been years...always read good things.


----------



## rbi99

Ashley B said:


> I am so happy to read that Grin's bloodwork came back great and that he is in remission....and that you gave a caring vet that is in his corner!
> 
> 
> 
> We've been researching high quality kibbles for Mav. He's been on a soft/dry combo...lately wet royal canin limited ingredient and a few different high protein/high quality kibbles. He is an allergy dog and had some GI distress from treatment. It's been hard to find a high quality/protein dry food that he can both tolerate without gas and itching AND stays in stock. I'll give orejin a try, it's been years...always read good things.


It's not cheap to say the least, but you are definitely getting what you pay for. Not only are the ingredients human grade quality, but the beef, chicken and turkey used are humanely raised as well. The fish comes from fishermen certified that they do not over fish any area.


----------



## rbi99

Well I am heading down this morning to the cabin. It was going to just be Grin and I, but I haven't the heart to leave our other dog at home. She is a 4 1/2 year old Puggle. When we got her she was afraid of water and totally unfamiliar with hiking in the woods. She's a regular trooper out there now!!! We'll be gone for four days, and we will be putting in a lot of trail hiking miles and other good things.


----------



## Karen519

*Rbi99*

RBI99

Hope you and the dogs have a wonderful time!


----------



## Ashley B

Have fun with your pups!


----------



## KathyL

Checking in on you and Grin and happy to hear his bloodwork continues to be excellent. I hope you have a good stay at the cabin.


----------



## rbi99

Got back from our trip to the cabin. Weather got nasty, had a flat, but the dogs and I never left each others side the whole four days. Grin simply continues to do well and we are approaching the end of week six. At this point Grin has shown no indication of anything being wrong, and his energy level remains great. My wife asked our vet if there may have been a mix up with the initial blood work performed on Grin. Our vet said is was possible but she highly doubted it. Other than that first sample, everything has indicated Grin is doing fine.


----------



## dborgers

rbi99 said:


> Got back from our trip to the cabin. Weather got nasty, had a flat, but the dogs and I never left each others side the whole four days. Grin simply continues to do well and we are approaching the end of week six. At this point Grin has shown no indication of anything being wrong, and his energy level remains great. My wife asked our vet if there may have been a mix up with the initial blood work performed on Grin. Our vet said is was possible but she highly doubted it. Other than that first sample, everything has indicated Grin is doing fine.


Excellent report!!!

Glad you guys are having fun. That's the whole point, isn't it? WTG!! 

Carpe Diem


----------



## rbi99

Our vet called and talked to our oncologist about the chance Grin's blood work was perhaps switched accidentally. He said that since there were two tests done, one on his lymph node and the other on his blood, two different people handled two different samples. Both samples did confirm his duel cancer situation, so it is nearly impossible for the diagnosis to be incorrect. Our oncologist had one dog live a year on Prednisone alone, but that is one dog out of many, many he has worked with. I am grateful that Grin has responded so well, and though he and I have always taken advantage of each day he has been with us both before and since his diagnosis, we will continue to be best buds for as many days as he or I walked this earth together.


----------



## rbi99

I am working my four daylights this week (7am-7pm), and these have always been rough on Grin and myself because there isn't enough daylight for us to do a whole lot when I get home. We get through it and then take full advantage of the coming off days. When I work my night shift (7pm-7am), I get up around 10:30 in the morning (actually, Grin wakes me up!!!) we do whatever we feel like doing for the day before I get another couple hours of sleep before going back in to work. I was so looking forward to retiring in March of next year and not being separated from Grin - before he got sick - and to know that he will be gone in all probability before I do retire is obviously very depressing. 

Because he is doing so well I don't think about his cancers at all. The fact that he and I have always taken advantage of each day leaves me completely guilt free, and that is most comforting. My wife does think about Grin's diseases, and I think that will help her to handle the day that is almost certainly coming. For me, I grieved when this whole **** thing came about, but I have not prepared myself for what is to come. My agony and grief will come raining down on me again with all of its power and might.


----------



## rbi99

Well, with it getting dark before 7pm there are only two ways Grin and I can play in the snow banks - change the sun's location, or leave work early. Didn't have any luck moving the sun, so I booked early. Grin dug out his ball from the snow banks more times than I can count, and did a pretty good job of chasing down his ball in the street even though it was snow covered. A man's gotta do what a man's gotta do!!!


----------



## Ashley B

Sounds like you and Grin are still having a ton of fun as always! P.s. Maverick has adjusted well to the orejin, thanks for the reco.


----------



## dborgers

Carpe Ballo (Seize The Ball)


----------



## Karen519

*Grin*



rbi99 said:


> Well, with it getting dark before 7pm there are only two ways Grin and I can play in the snow banks - change the sun's location, or leave work early. Didn't have any luck moving the sun, so I booked early. Grin dug out his ball from the snow banks more times than I can count, and did a pretty good job of chasing down his ball in the street even though it was snow covered. A man's gotta do what a man's gotta do!!!


I am sure that GRIN loved this! Good for you two! Hope you do more of this!


----------



## rbi99

Ashley B said:


> Sounds like you and Grin are still having a ton of fun as always! P.s. Maverick has adjusted well to the orejin, thanks for the reco.


A great dog needs a great dog food!!!


----------



## rbi99

Gratefully, Grin continues to do great. We have been playing in the snow, long hikes in the woods, ball throwing, tons of petting, car rides, etc. Monday we cut his Prednisone down in half. Instead of 30 mgs a day, it will be 30 mgs every other day. He isn't drinking or peeing all night any longer, but his appetite continues to go through the ceiling, and his farting is still pretty bad!!! Not sure what to do about the appetite as we have increased his food from three cups to four. We are augmenting his diet with pure salmon fish oil, K9 wafers, thistle weed, and we add boiled chicken breast to his morning cup of dog food. 

While Grin and I are simply doing all the same things we always did, I am cherishing each happy moment we spend together a little more than I otherwise would I think. As we play and I see his joy and eager energy, I try not to think negative thoughts, but rather savior each precious moment. If a miracle happens Grin and I will still do all of these things, but if the more likely scenario eventually plays out, I know the two of us have lived our days together to the max. If Grin could talk he would agree with me that two better pals have never walked this planet!!!


----------



## dborgers

Glad you guys are having a great time. That's what it's all about 

Carpe Diem


----------



## rbi99

Two of Grin's funner(?) activities involve digging his ball out of a large pile of leaves in the fall, and out of a large snow bank in the winter. The first fall I made a pile a leaves and threw Grin's ball in it he went crazy throwing leaves everywhere until he found it. We did that all through the fall while I was still raking. The following year I was out raking again (if I am outside Grin is always outside with me) and Grin just sat there watching. I moved on to another area to rake and Grin nonchalantly picked up his ball and moved over to the pile and dropped his ball down and came and got me!!! Same thing with the snow banks from shoveling. We started doing it one winter, and the following winter while I was out shoveling he did like he did that second fall - he dropped his ball down by the base and started wagging his tail and jumping up and down. I shoveled the driveway again today in order to get more snow for our snow bank. Our sidewalk is perhaps 200' long and I shoveled the whole thing and carried the snow back to our pile. Anyways, I threw the ball into it several times and he found it right away. Then I threw it into it from the top (it is over 6' high now) and Grin simply couldn't find it (it usually only takes him a few seconds or so). He dug and dug and sniffed and sniffed and then dug some more. I knew where I threw it in, so I pointed the area out to him. Only neither of us could find it! He dug out the whole area for probably 15 minutes or so, me right there with him digging, until he finally found it. As soon as he "rescues" his ball he climbs down off the mound, drops it by my feet, and like a little kid he begs me to do it again. It was awesome fun!!!


----------



## SandyK

Glad you and Grin are having fun!!


----------



## Ashley B

Fun times! You and grin digging for his ball 'together' in the huge pile of snow....hmmm, probably his plan all along!


----------



## rbi99

Ashley B said:


> Fun times! You and grin digging for his ball 'together' in the huge pile of snow....hmmm, probably his plan all along!


Wait one second there - I know he has me wrapped around his little paw - but that is taking it too far. Got dumped on again last night and our snow bank is getting higher and higher. Grin lost his ball in this mass of snow again, and I had to help him unbury it - no way he played me like a fiddle - or did he???!!!

Our vet called today and wants us to change our Predisone plan. This week we were going to start giving Grin 30 mgs every other day. She now wants us to give him 20 mgs every day for the next seven days, then 10 mgs every day for the following seven days, and then only five mgs every day for the seven after that. If things continue going well after these three weeks she will decide if we should stop using it. Before we do that I would get another blood sample checked out. If Grin continues to do well we are reaching a fine line - the negative affects of prolonged use of Prednisone vs its benefits. At this point our vet isn't even sure the Prednisone is necessary, but even if it isn't, he has to be weened carefully off of it.


----------



## Ashley B

rbi99 said:


> Wait one second there - I know he has me wrapped around his little paw - but that is taking it too far. Got dumped on again last night and our snow bank is getting higher and higher. Grin lost his ball in this mass of snow again, and I had to help him unbury it - no way he played me like a fiddle - or did he???!!!


Ha, um yes, I think he has you wrapped around his little paw, all 4 of them as a matter of fact....but there his no shame in that! Glad to hear grin is doing so well!


----------



## dborgers

Just a note from your cheering section wishing you all the best


----------



## rbi99

Double checked our calendar, and Grin is now into his 11th week since he first displayed anything was wrong. My wife told me today (she didn't tell me back when we first got the bad news) that at the time of Grin's initial blood work results, our vet gave Grin three weeks to live. Odds - like records - are made to be broken!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Rbi*



rbi99 said:


> Double checked our calendar, and Grin is now into his 11th week since he first displayed anything was wrong. My wife told me today (she didn't tell me back when we first got the bad news) that at the time of Grin's initial blood work results, our vet gave Grin three weeks to live. Odds - like records - are made to be broken!!!


RBI

This is great news. Give Grin some big kisses and hugs!


----------



## rbi99

Happy to report that there is nothing to report - except continued long hikes in the woods and such things that are all good.


----------



## dborgers

rbi99 said:


> Happy to report that there is nothing to report - except continued long hikes in the woods and such things that are all good.


Best report anyone could read!! 

Carpe Diem


----------



## Finn's Fan

Now that's an excellent report!


----------



## Ashley B

Yay Grin!!!


----------



## rbi99

Several years ago Grin quit eating for several days but we didn't take him to the vet. At the time I was feeding him EVO which is another top of the line food (not as good as Orijen). The company got bought out by Proctor & Gamble and it was after this that Grin quit eating it. I figured P&G had cheapened the product (as they usually do after buying out a company) and whatever they did didn't agree with Grin. Brought home probably seven different samples from other quality kibbles but he didn't want any of them except he did eat a little Wellness. We didn't start giving him Orijen just yet, but he finally did start eating again (I think we went with the old standby of chicken and rice). The point I am trying to make is I wonder if we had had a blood sample taken back then if anything like what was found in December would have shown up then? Just like this time, Grin was perfectly fine except he stopped eating for a few days. This is very much off the wall, but can a dog beat something like this on his own? Perhaps there is no correlation at all between him not eating several years ago and not eating this past December. Several owners on this forum dogs have had surgeries that made them feel better, hospital stays, etc., and thank goodness there has been improvement in their dogs - but Grin was diagnosed as a stage 5 acute leukemia victim and he hasn't missed a beat - ever. It makes no sense. Those who have followed Grin's and my story know how much we do together, but it has made me wonder what in the world is really going on inside of my dog.


----------



## Karen519

*Rbi99*

Rbi99

SO glad there is nothing to report and you are going for hikes!
In my opinion, I doubt there is a correlation to GRINN not eating years ago and recently.


----------



## Ashley B

I also wonder what is going on inside of my Maverick, he seems so "normal" and playful. while it seems unlikely that Grin's episode of not eating years ago is related to his recent diagnosis, i very much hope that his body will beat (or has beaten) whatever has tried to attack it. Very glad to read you 2 are having so much fun!


----------



## rbi99

Two families here on this forum have lost their dogs to leukemia since Grin was diagnosed with it - what a terrible thing this evil sickness is.

Grin continues to do great, and I am ever so grateful. I am working the dreaded day shift this week (7 am - 7 pm), so Grin is not a happy camper!!! However, I think I will be able to get out of dodge early today, so maybe there will still be some daylight when I get home.


----------



## Artnlibsmom

I watch this thread every day for the wonderful news that Grin continues to thrive! It is wonderful to see him enjoying your outings, hang in there for this long week!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wilbur'sDad

So incredibly happy for you and Grinn - I know you are both enjoying each and every moment. Keep it up Grinn!


----------



## rbi99

Wilbur'sDad said:


> So incredibly happy for you and Grinn - I know you are both enjoying each and every moment. Keep it up Grinn!


You've just lost your best friend and are here encouraging others and hoping them good things - tells you what kind of friend Wilbur had.


----------



## Wilbur'sDad

That's a lesson I learned from Wilbur - always be there for your buddy, with a smile, a lick or a snuggle no matter how you are feeling.


----------



## SandyK

Checking in on you and Grin!! Glad you are still enjoying each other!!


----------



## rbi99

Long, hard, three hour hike in the Cuyahoga Valley National Park was pretty cool today. Went off trail for part of it, and had a lot of steep hills to climb. Grin continues to be perfectly fine.

This week his prednisone dosage was 10 mgs a day. Starting next week it will be 10 mgs every other day for a week. Then he will be down to only 5 mgs every other day. Taking him in in two weeks for another checkup and blood test.


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Thanks for the wonderful update!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

Alright!! Fun being had. Perfect!! Carpe Diem


----------



## rbi99

Another really fun day. Got another couple of inches of snow, so we added it to our pile. Between Grin "rescuing" his ball a couple dozen more times at least, chasing after rolling and bouncing balls, and he playing keep-a-way with me with his ball, we had a blast. Grin never learned how to play tough-a-war, so he came up with his own version. He rolls his large kong ball in his mouth while I try lightly slapping it out of there. We do this on the ground and is a lot of fun while giving him a chance to catch his breath from the more physical things we do. When I fail to get it out he drops it on the ground daring me to get it before he puts it back in his mouth. I don't keep score but he is the NY Yankees to my Cleveland Indians if we did!!! My neighbors have seen us playing so many times outside that they take me for granted. But to a stranger they must wonder what in the world is going on!!! When Grin can't find his ball in the snow bank there I am right next to him, digging in this huge mound of snow like a dog myself. Laying on the ground with Grin on his back as I scratch his stomach. Standing in the middle of the road clapping and cheering when Grin makes another sensational catch of his bouncing ball. Me standing there twisting like Arnold Palmer used to do as his putt neared the hole, whenever Grin has to make an awkward move to get his ball when it takes a sudden crazy bounce.

I know people read my updates, smile and are happy for both Grin and I, and I hope that we offer them hope for a future also. But I am truly sorry for those whose dogs are not as fortunate. I never for a second fail to think about them, and at the same time how fortunate we have been these past few months. So many are fighting terribly hard, and often at great expense both emotionally and financially, while I am simply playing with my dog. I realize my world can come crashing down at any moment, but I have been able lately to at least put those thoughts on the back burner of my mind.


----------



## Ashley B

rbi99 said:


> I know people read my updates, smile and are happy for both Grin and I, and I hope that we offer them hope for a future also.


I am so happy that Grin continues to feel well and have fun....I hope the great updates keep coming for a long long time!


----------



## dborgers

Carpe Diem (and tasty treats )


----------



## rbi99

Here's some pictures of Grin and I:

This one was while we were climbing three mountains in seven hours in the Adirondacks in NY - favorite place to backpack:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/members/70594-rbi99-albums7017-grin-i-picture49041-dsc01877.html

Grin, halfway up first mountain: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ture49073-grin-climbing-another-mountain.html

This is Grin after we climbed the mountains:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...e49033-hard-day-climbing-three-mountains.html

This particular trip we climbed another mountain the next day which took us over eight hours. While we were climbing Grin cut his paw pretty badly, but like a trooper he made it back to camp without complaining - we just had to take it slow.


----------



## dborgers

What a lucky boy! Great to see you guys having fun 

Carpe Diem


----------



## Ashley B

Great pictures! You can tell you two are best friends. The one of him cuddled up and sleeping is priceless. He must have been dreaming of his next climb


----------



## Rookie's Dad

*Mountain Dogs*

[/ATTACH]Great pictures, we have some things in common, not sure I'm up to your hiking abilities, but do a little. The pic. is from Clear Creek in Northern Calif., it is very cold and very clear, and deep in spots. Great place to watch salmon and steelhead.


----------



## Karen519

*RBI and Rookies Dad*

RBI and Rookies Dad

Wonderful pictures!


----------



## rbi99

A well earned rest at the most beautiful spot in my world!!!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/members/70594-rbi99-albums7017-grin-i-picture49185-dsc02144.html


----------



## rbi99

A picture from the area woods we go all the time to.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...7017-grin-i-picture49017-grin-waterfalls.html


----------



## SandyK

Great pictures of you and Grin on your adventures!!


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Great pictures, hope you (we) get many more!


----------



## oakleysmommy

Just read this entire thread from the beginning. You are amazing and so is Grin. I hope you have many many more days of fun together. He sounds like a miracle to me. Yet I can't imagine facing what you are, I pray it's far far away! Give him a hug from me


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ashley B

great pics of you and grin! keep having fun!

Rookie's Dad.....wow, clear creek is beautiful! Looks like Rookie tested the waters with those wet legs


----------



## rbi99

Almost all good news to report. Grin had his vet visit today. He has gained back all of the weight he lost. Our vet was very pleased about that. She said Grin looks great. However, his lymph nodes are a little larger than she wanted them to be. That being said, Grin's lymph nodes have always been larger than normal. Several years ago our vet took a sample because they were slightly enlarged and the results came back fine. We won't get the blood work report until tomorrow. Our vet works six days a week and tomorrow is her off day, but she is going to call the lab herself and call us with the results. I candidly told our vet today that she didn't expect Grin to still be alive today, and she smiled at me and said no she didn't, and then bent over and gave Grin a hug. She said that she couldn't be more pleased with how Grin is doing, but she said that at the same time she knows what the statistics say about dogs longevity when stricken with acute leukemia. So far Grin is defying the odds, and if the blood work report comes back positive tomorrow, I think/hope he will continue to defy them.

We went up to the park today to throw the ball around. Ground is so soft that we couldn't get any real good bounces for Grin to make some of his patented catches. Had fun trying anyways!!! Took him home and gave him a bath so he would look "handsomer". After the vet visit we then went out in the woods for a couple of hours. After that romp in the woods you can kiss that bath goodbye!!! That's ok though, Grin is still "handsomer"!!!


----------



## Ashley B

Great to hear Grin's visit went well! He is always "handsomer" no matter what Mav is in desperate need of a bath, he played in the mud today with all the snow melting...the 3-6" of snow we are getting later tonight should take are of that temporarily!

Praying that you get great news about his bloodwork from the vet tomorrow. You and Grin have already defied the odds together. I hope you continue to do so for a long long time!


----------



## rbi99

We're suppose to get up to a foot of the white stuff. Yesterday because the snow was melting I shoveled our yard!!! No I am not crazy, we were trying to build up Grin's snow bank for one last fling. At the time I didn't realize this other snow was coming. Fortunately no one saw me shoveling, so the crazy ambulance wasn't called!!!


----------



## KathyL

Beautiful pictures of Grin, especially the one where he is lying in front of the lake. Hoping Grin's bloodwork continues to look good.


----------



## Ashley B

rbi99 said:


> We're suppose to get up to a foot of the white stuff. Yesterday because the snow was melting I shoveled our yard!!! No I am not crazy, we were trying to build up Grin's snow bank for one last fling. At the time I didn't realize this other snow was coming. Fortunately no one saw me shoveling, so the crazy ambulance wasn't called!!!


You just made me laugh out loud, almost spit out my water! Don't worry, i am always looking out for the crazy ambulance when it comes to strange behaviors because of my dog! I am sure Grin appreciated the effort. We know how much he likes for you to help him find his ball!


----------



## rbi99

Vet just called and said Grin's blood work came back perfect!!! That is four blood samples in a row that tested normal.


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Wonderful news!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ashley B

That is unbelievably awesome to hear! I know you must be so excited and a bit relieved to get such great results. Go Grin!


----------



## Lucky Penny

I also just read Grin's story! What an amazing guy!


----------



## oakleysmommy

Unbelievable!! Great News!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99

Was definitely relieved to get the positive results from Grin's blood work. Took off of work early today so that I could shovel all the new white stuff onto Grin's snow pile. Grin was bouncing around me the whole time telling me to hurry up!!! Had a great time throwing his ball into it and watching him go nuts trying to dig it out. Lost count on how many times we did this, but Grin didn't want to stop. Twice I had to get down and dirty (ok down and snowy) to help him find it when he was having trouble. 

Naturally I enjoy these moments immensely, but I so hope that those with sick dogs can do the same. All of our dogs are precious to us, but it so unfortunate that not all of our sick dogs can overcome their diseases, or at least function normally while they battle it.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Go Grin!!! Praying for MANY more winters of snow piles for you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wilbur'sDad

Great news on the tests. Keep it up Grin!


----------



## dborgers

I'm so happy to read things are going well. Carpe Diem (and tasty treats), Grin and family


----------



## rbi99

Was thinking about Grin and I today. We have been together 5 of his 6 1/2 years. Not sure how how long it took for us to bond like we are now, but it wasn't long. Since that time, and not counting going to work, I have never gone outside for more than a minute without him coming with me, and staying out with me no matter how long or how miserable the weather was/is. I work out regularly downstairs, and he is down there with me every single time. Have never gone to the store without him riding along. I've never gone to bed and he didn't come in with me at the same time. Heck, I've never gone to the john without him coming in with me!!! We are truly inseparable. But it is not because he is insecure or thinks he has to, it's because he wants to. The cool thing is every time we do go outside he runs and gets his ball first, and he is just as excited now as the very first time we went outside together. Again, not counting my time at work, Grin and I are together perhaps 95% of the time at least. He and I are working on that 5%!!!


----------



## rbi99

Our vet called again today because we had a question for her. In the course of her talking with my wife she brought up Grin's blood work from earlier this week. This is a direct quote, "His blood work came back spotless"!!! Is it possible Grin is that one in a million dog who does the near impossible? I fear raising my hopes only to be crushed later, but I am overjoyed and feel truly blessed.


----------



## Ashley B

Trust in miracles because you never know when one will happen. Grin is of course one in a million either way! Good luck on that remaining 5%. Sounds like you need a way to sneak him into work with you...I haven't mastered that yet with my job but would love it!


----------



## rbi99

Ashley B said:


> Trust in miracles because you never know when one will happen. Grin is of course one in a million either way! Good luck on that remaining 5%. Sounds like you need a way to sneak him into work with you...I haven't mastered that yet with my job but would love it!


I'm retiring next March, so the end is near (the good end, not the bad kind!!!). If I could have figured that one out he would be packing his lunch for work tomorrow!!!


----------



## rbi99

Treats..............he gained 5 pounds in a little over a month. Ashley owes Mav some big time chicken nuggets, but I think Grin will have to pass for now!!!


----------



## Ashley B

That is awesome about your retirement, for many reasons a mile long....grin, choice, more time with family and hobbies etc...

Ha, and about mav's treats.....wait just a minute there! I feel that he has schemed against me ...He lost about 4lbs early on but then gained it back plus some and gets GAAASSSS......sooooo, if he emails you about the nuggets, let's keep the negotiations to a minimum don't tell him I told you.....although I think he has his own iPad now so may be reading along! Sneaky....

You too Karen and danny. Help me out here....

Hope Grin's snow pile is still in tact. Spring is coming so he needs to find a new game to loop you into and I am sure he will! You know there are man made snow blowers that work all year long, maybe I'll tell Grin...


----------



## Cuddysmom

Oh my God. Oh my God. Is it true?!? Is Grin a miracle?! Please say so. That is Absolutely fan-freaking-tastic news, Grin!!!!!!! Yes!!!!!!

Keep emailing Ashley. Mav needs his nuggets. I have an iPad you can borrow. 

Ok seriously. This is the best news ever! "SPOTLESS". Amazing. You show off, you!!




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99

Ashley B said:


> That is awesome about your retirement, for many reasons a mile long....grin, choice, more time with family and hobbies etc...
> 
> Ha, and about mav's treats.....wait just a minute there! I feel that he has schemed against me ...He lost about 4lbs early on but then gained it back plus some and gets GAAASSSS......sooooo, if he emails you about the nuggets, let's keep the negotiations to a minimum don't tell him I told you.....although I think he has his own iPad now so may be reading along! Sneaky....
> 
> You too Karen and danny. Help me out here....
> 
> Hope Grin's snow pile is still in tact. Spring is coming so he needs to find a new game to loop you into and I am sure he will! You know there are man made snow blowers that work all year long, maybe I'll tell Grin...


Let's see, Grin has gained 5 pounds, Mav 4+, maybe they both have ipads and are swapping recipes - only they aren't from Weight Watchers apparently!!! I thought I saw Grin with a pair of reading glasses on the other day, but I thought I was dreaming....................


----------



## rbi99

If, and only if Grin is still with us in two more months, then he will have exceeded all expectations for best possible scenario. Until that time I am simply the luckiest guy in the world. After that time I will be the luckiest guy in the world. If Grin is so very fortunate to exceed those projections then maybe he can become a beacon of hope to other owners faced with something that seems insurmountable.


----------



## Karen519

*Grin*



rbi99 said:


> If, and only if Grin is still with us in two more months, then he will have exceeded all expectations for best possible scenario. Until that time I am simply the luckiest guy in the world. After that time I will be the luckiest guy in the world. If Grin is so very fortunate to exceed those projections then maybe he can become a beacon of hope to other owners faced with something that seems insurmountable.


Grin is already a beacon of hope!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Why do you keep saying "IF"? Stop that. 

GO GRIN!!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## oakleysmommy

Grin will be with you in 2 months 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99

Cuddysmom said:


> Why do you keep saying "IF"? Stop that.
> 
> GO GRIN!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I am afraid to let go of my fears as I am not prepared at all if the bad days come. I am most definitely not a pessimist, but like my vet told me last week, the statistics tell a different story. As long as Grin and I take full advantage of each day given to us, that is all Grin is asking for.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Wonderful news!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Checking in on Grin???


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99

Grin is now back to normal again. We have cut his food intake back to the three cups it used to be, and he is no longer acting like he is starving (we never gave him more than one or two dog treats and never any people food other than a little boiled chicken with his morning meal). His water intake is also back to normal. We continue to give him milk thistle for his liver and K9 Immunity wafers for his immune system and a full teaspoon of salmon oil as a precaution. He gets 5 mgs of prednisone every other day. We have no vet appointments schedule and he won't get another blood work test until just before we go backpacking in NY in early June (unless we notice any kind of negative change).


----------



## Cuddysmom

Great update!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ashley B

rbi99 said:


> Grin is now back to normal again. We have cut his food intake back to the three cups it used to be, and he is no longer acting like he is starving (we never gave him more than one or two dog treats and never any people food other than a little boiled chicken with his morning meal). His water intake is also back to normal. We continue to give him milk thistle for his liver and K9 Immunity wafers for his immune system and a full teaspoon of salmon oil as a precaution. He gets 5 mgs of prednisone every other day. We have no vet appointments schedule and he won't get another blood work test until just before we go backpacking in NY in early June (unless we notice any kind of negative change).


That is great! You are taking care of him so well. I know you both are looking forward to your June backpacking trip in NY. Stay positive and keep doing what you are doing!


----------



## Lucky Penny

Go Grim!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rbi99

Thinking back to Grin's first and only chemo treatment and how he reacted to it still bothers me. Going there he was fine, but as soon as he came out of the treatment to us I could see he was not himself at all. On top of that our oncologist came out to talk with us before they began the treatment and he could not give us any reason to hope for anything but maybe a few months at best. We kept saying but what about this and this, and he simply said none of it mattered (he wasn't being cold only trying to get us to not get our hopes up). Driving home Grin simply got more and more lethargic. Once we got home he simply went out into the back yard and just lay there as if he had no energy to do anything else. The blank look in his eyes was frightening. As I looked out at him and thought about the horrible prognosis he had and the matter of weeks he was projected to live, I feared thinking in terms of weeks might be too optimistic. I went to work that night in tears and cried all night long. Even if stopping chemo shortened his life, we agreed that stopping it was better than continuing. Perhaps two days later he was already getting back to his normal self and hasn't looked back. We have stood at the gates of total despair and now I cannot describe how happy and thrilled I am that Grin is as of this moment as happy and healthy as he could possibly be - and myself and my wonderful wife also!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Grin*



rbi99 said:


> Thinking back to Grin's first and only chemo treatment and how he reacted to it still bothers me. Going there he was fine, but as soon as he came out of the treatment to us I could see he was not himself at all. Driving home he simply got more and more lethargic. Once we got home he simply went out into the back yard and just lay there as if he had no energy to do anything else. As I looked out at him and thought about the horrible prognosis he had and the matter of weeks he was projected to live, I feared thinking in terms of weeks might be too optimistic. I went to work that night in tears and cried all night long. Even if stopping chemo shortened his life, we agreed that stopping it was better than continuing. Perhaps two days later he was back to his normal self and hasn't looked back. We have stood at the gates of total despair and now I cannot describe how happy and thrilled I am that Grin is as of this moment as happy and healthy as he could possibly be - and myself and my wonderful wife also!!!


I am so happy for Grin and you and your wife!


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Great to see Grin is doing so well, it sure makes for a happier day!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Great post. You're so lucky!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucky Penny

I absolutely agree with your decision to stop chemo. It is all about quality of life. I am so happy to read Grim is enjoying life.


----------



## Wilbur'sDad

This is such a wonderful story given the awful scenario. Makes you really appreciate each moment. Give Grinn a hug from us.


----------



## rbi99

Though it is again unseasonably cold here, Grin's snow pile is the only snow left on the street!!! It is our memorial to a fun filled winter!!!

Thank you for all of the kind words, thoughts and prayers.


----------



## rbi99

Nothing new to report - which is just fine with me. Last three days we took very long, very hard hikes/climbs in the woods. Grin did just fine - I was a little tired!!! Today we simply went up to the park for an hour or so of toss and catch - I toss, he catches!!! He made a couple of highlight reel catches - thanks to my great arm!!!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Excellent update. Grin is amazing!! Keep us posted 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ashley B

So great to hear grin is doing so well.......super dog!!


----------



## dborgers

Yippee!! Continued health and happiness and fun


----------



## Cuddysmom

How's Mr G?!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99

Grin continues to be perfectly fine. We are heading over to Cuyahoga Valley National Park for some mud hiking. Grin's snow pile is looking at its last day today I fear!!! Hopefully the weather will warm up to the point we can go back to our pond (not our pond but what the heck) for some nice fetching of his water toy. We haven't been there in months, but when I make a left rather then the right I make when we are going to the park for a hike as we drive through our metropark, Grin will instantly know what is up and will go all nuts and crazy with excitement!!!

Grin and our other dog Isolde both react completely differently when it comes time for us to go outside. Grin and Isolde both know when I am about to take them somewhere. Isolde follows me every step I take until we go outside. I might take five trips to the back of the house/kitchen/john or what have you, and she follows me every single step. Grin on the other hand is way smarter!!! He grabs his red ball and goes downstairs in front of our door and sits there with his ball firmly planted between his jaws. All those trips I make around the house doesn't matter to him, he knows I have to go out that front door eventually!!!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Yup! Sounds like my C man. I font even have to say anything and Old Crazy goes nuts!! He just KNOWS. It's so funny. And same in the car. I made the mistake of missing the turn into the vet and he let me know ASAP. Crack me up. Soooooo happy G is doing well!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ashley B

Glad to hear that Grin continues to be well, makes my day to read about him. You MUST post pictures when you back from your "mud hike!" The snow finally finished melting around here too. You may want to get a wet suit until the water warms up...it will be funny to see how grin gets you in 'your pond' looking for his ball...vs. digging in his snow bank. Something tells me he is already thinking about it! 

I can relate to the reaction you see from your pups when going outside. Mav use to follow my every step once he realized we were going out. now he positions himself where he can hear and see me.....then he herds me out when I get close to the door and am ready to go. He knows my routines....very smart 

Oh and just like Cuddy, Mav knows where we are going in the car....he has a better sense of direction than I do sometimes!!


----------



## rbi99

I can't figure out how to simply show pictures, but at least I can link you guys to some more.

My three kids and I:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/members/70594-rbi99-albums7017-grin-i-picture50721-img-0626.html

Mr. Handsome in all his glory:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/members/70594-rbi99-albums7017-grin-i-picture50745-img-0607.html

My wife and two of our kids:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/members/70594-rbi99-albums7017-grin-i-picture50753-img-0581.html


----------



## Lucky Penny

So happy to read Grin is doing so well!


----------



## dborgers

rbi99 said:


> I can't figure out how to simply show pictures, but at least I can link you guys to some more.
> 
> My three kids and I:
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/members/70594-rbi99-albums7017-grin-i-picture50721-img-0626.html
> 
> Mr. Handsome in all his glory:
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/members/70594-rbi99-albums7017-grin-i-picture50745-img-0607.html
> 
> My wife and two of our kids:
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/members/70594-rbi99-albums7017-grin-i-picture50753-img-0581.html


If you want to upload them directly from your computer click the "Go Advanced" button below any text box. Scroll down a little once you've reached that page and you'll see a "Manage Attachments" button. Click that, then "Browse" and select the photo you want in the post, then click "Upload". It will then show up in the post. You won't see it in the automatic preview, so to check before publishing, click "Preview" below the text box.

Great kids!  wishing you more fun and happy days. And naps


----------



## Ashley B

Love the pictures!!


----------



## dborgers

BTW, we adopted a senior golden years ago who had Stage 5 Leukemia. He got a blood transfusion about every 2 weeks when his energy began to wane. He also got a B Vitamin complex shot the days he got transfusions. 

It was like night and day. Trevor was like a young, new dog after a transfusion, where he was lethargic and low on energy beforehand.

Dogs are 'universal donors', so no need to worry about blood type. If you can find a donor dog, great. If not, they have plasma they can give via IV. Something to think about down the road if needed.

All the best


----------



## Cuddysmom

dborgers said:


> BTW, we adopted a senior golden years ago who had Stage 5 Leukemia. He got a blood transfusion about every 2 weeks when his energy began to wane. He also got a B Vitamin complex shot the days he got transfusions.
> 
> It was like night and day. Trevor was like a young, new dog after a transfusion, where he was lethargic and low on energy beforehand.
> 
> Dogs are 'universal donors', so no need to worry about blood type. If you can find a donor dog, great. If not, they have plasma they can give via IV. Something to think about down the road if needed.
> 
> All the best



I click on the link and it doesn't work. ;(


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

Cuddysmom said:


> I click on the link and it doesn't work. ;(
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I didn't have a link in my post. Did you mean the photos rbi99 posted?


----------



## Cuddysmom

Yes. Stupid phone ;(


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99

dborgers said:


> BTW, we adopted a senior golden years ago who had Stage 5 Leukemia. He got a blood transfusion about every 2 weeks when his energy began to wane. He also got a B Vitamin complex shot the days he got transfusions.
> 
> It was like night and day. Trevor was like a young, new dog after a transfusion, where he was lethargic and low on energy beforehand.
> 
> Dogs are 'universal donors', so no need to worry about blood type. If you can find a donor dog, great. If not, they have plasma they can give via IV. Something to think about down the road if needed.
> 
> All the best


Between infusions, how many days of the 14 was your dog fine? How long did he live once he got to the transfusion stage? How expensive were they? Thanks for the info. Our vet mentioned another medicine Grin could take if/when his leukemia returns. I don't remember its name, but I guess I should know more specifics should the time come.


----------



## rbi99

dborgers said:


> If you want to upload them directly from your computer click the "Go Advanced" button below any text box. Scroll down a little once you've reached that page and you'll see a "Manage Attachments" button. Click that, then "Browse" and select the photo you want in the post, then click "Upload". It will then show up in the post. You won't see it in the automatic preview, so to check before publishing, click "Preview" below the text box.
> 
> Great kids!  wishing you more fun and happy days. And naps


Here goes!!! Viola!!! Can't tell you how many people walk by our car and see Grin chillin like he is here. He has brought a lot of smiles to a lot of people as I watch them look at him and then do just that.


----------



## dborgers

rbi99 said:


> Between infusions, how many days of the 14 was your dog fine? How long did he live once he got to the transfusion stage? How expensive were they? Thanks for the info. Our vet mentioned another medicine Grin could take if/when his leukemia returns. I don't remember its name, but I guess I should know more specifics should the time come.


Keep in mind this was 2000, and I'm sure there are far more treatment options available now. I can't recall there being chemo available for dogs back then. I could be wrong, but having had two I'm sure Trevor's vet would have told us if there had been.

Trevor's energy level dramatically increased after transfusions. We had them done when we noticed his energy level was slowing. The blood was donated by either his vet's or the vet tech's golden. It wasn't really expensive. If memory serves me, each visit (every month or so) was a little over $100, including the shot Dr. Root called "a cocktail" that his mentor created (Dr. Root had already been practicing 30 years himself...great vet!). The shot contained B-Complex, a steroid, and something else in it. Keep in mind, it took 2 months and $7000 in diagnostic tests just trying to find out what was wrong with him before we found Dr. Root, who was a Godsend. Once Dr. Root diagnosed Trevor with leukemia, in 10 minutes, things took a huge turn for the better.

Trevor was about 13 when we adopted him, had little muscle mass, no energy, and a coat as dry and lifeless as straw. So he wasn't in nearly the physical condition as Rookie the day we adopted Trevor. He lived about 7 months. His coat was shiny, and he found out what it was like to be loved. The blood transfusions did for him what his bone marrow couldn't - restore oxygen and vigor.

If you'd like to chat, I sent you a Private Message with my phone number. 

Carpe Diem (and tasty treats, Rookie)


----------



## rbi99

With Rookie and Cuddy now going through difficult times, I am reluctant right now to post here. I am truly grateful that Grin is doing so well, but my heart is torn by my two friends who right now are not as fortunate as Grin and I. We have already lost Wilbur, and this whole disease thing is so uncaring.


----------



## Ashley B

I know how you feel. I can only speak for myself but hearing about grin's adventures lifts my spirits and helps to give me hope. I think everyone would be disappointed if you stopped sharing. It take the time you need 

My heart breaks for Cuddy, rookie, and their families as well as many others here. GRF is my first experience with a forum and I am amazed at how close and supportive everyone is. Truly a gift. I honestly don't know what I would do without it.....got me through the early stages of mav's diagnosis without shutting down and keeps me going now.


----------



## rbi99

The other day we went on a mud hike, only it turned out not to be so muddy. Not to be deterred, the next day we went back to the park in the rain - it was a mud hike!!! Grin's starting to get to do one of his favorite things, plopping down in a stream and twisting around and around. Pretty soon we should be able to head back to the pond, another of his favorite activities. He looks so "cute" carrying his retrieval toy in his mouth for the half mile or so it takes to get to the pond. Like his ball, he takes care of his prized possessions.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Sounds like a great outing, for both you and Grin. Enjoy!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Oh, Grin. You're nuts! Sooo happy you're out enjoying life. Happy Spring to you, sir! But why are you being so stingy with pictures? Rude. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ashley B

Hope it warms up soon so you can go for a swim in your pond but have fun in the stream in the meantime!


----------



## rbi99

Had a great day today!!! Went to Cuyahoga Valley National Park again for a very long off trail hike. Getting away from the established trails guarantees you will be by yourself, and offers different views. Followed a swift running brook and both dogs were digging it. Very tiring as we had to climb up and down some fairly steep hillsides. Sometimes the traction wasn't real good because of wet conditions. Just got home and fed the dogs and they are both napping. I was just about to lie down also when my son came over. Love my son, but I love my naps too!!!

PS - I don't have any trouble falling asleep.


----------



## Ashley B

Sounds like you guys had a fun day and deserve the nap! Must be nice to sleep so easily, that goes for you and the pups


----------



## Jennifer1

Sounds like a great day


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Happy to hear Grin is do so well, let's keep it that way.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Grin, you are the man! You lucky dog, you! Running your human ragged I see. Never stop! Hope tomorrow is another wonderful day!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99

We went to the pond today for Grin's first swim of the season!!! As I suspected, as soon as I turned left instead of right, Grin started pacing back-and-forth between the two rear windows. He knew instantly where we were headed. Temps hit 70, but even if it was a lot colder he wouldn't have cared.


----------



## rbi99

I am such a hypocrite!!! We went out for ice cream tonight - not yogurt - and yes Grin and Isolde got a plain ice cream sundae!!!


----------



## Ashley B

Sounds like you guys are still having fun! I've never gotten In the habit of giving Mav people food either but there are exceptions to the rule sometimes


----------



## Cuddysmom

He deserves to be spoiled, that smart little feller. Isn't it amazing how smart they are? They just KNOW where they're going. Dogs are amazing! Where are the swimming pics?!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

rbi99 said:


> I am such a hypocrite!!! We went out for ice cream tonight - not yogurt - and yes Grin and Isolde got a plain ice cream sundae!!!


 They'll both be dreaming of the cool feel and taste for nights to come. That's the ticket!


----------



## rbi99

Had a scare the other day. Last time out in the woods I worked the dogs pretty good, and toward the end Grin was lagging a little. Next day we went to the park to throw his ball around, and though he did fine, he laid down a little quicker than normal. Then he didn't eat one of his meals. Finally, two days ago he was panting fairly steady during the day and night, even when he was just resting. My wife called the vet because we were worried and told her what what was happening. She wasn't concerned at all and said it was the sudden warmer weather, and that her dog had been panting as well. She said that when the temperature drops (yesterday) if he is still panting to call again. Temperature dropped, Grin quit panting, and when I was throwing his ball around last night he was fine. Other than the one meal that he wasn't interested in, he has eagerly eaten all of his other ones. I have been so fortunate with Grin and his illness, but those past couple days sure had me on edge again.


----------



## rbi99

I can't even guess how many times I have thrown Grin's ball for him to catch, but it's a lot!!! He did it again last night and I am amazed each time he has done it - the ball is in the air, he's running at full speed, it bounces just in front of him and when it comes back down it lands on his back. At full speed he twists himself around, the ball rolls up his back toward his face, and he snatches it off his back without it hitting the ground!!! I know I must look silly to anyone watching me because I have my hands over my head clamping and cheering like a little kid who just happens to be 63 years old!!!


----------



## SandyK

So happy Grin is doing so well and you are both having fun together!!


----------



## Jennifer1

Glad Grin is doing so well.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great to hear Grin is doing so well and you both are enjoying your time together to the fullest.


----------



## Lucky Penny

So happy Grin is doing so well! Give him a hug for me!


----------



## rbi99

After our long hike today we went to Robeks and Grin and Isolde each got a small yogurt. I have been to Robeks so many times they all know both dogs as well as their best costumers.


----------



## rbi99

Grin never forgets. Today after our hike I was raking up some leaves that I had left from this fall. The pile started to get bigger the more I raked. Grin came up to me, his tail wagging but without his ball. Then it dawned on me what was about to happen. Sure enough, as I walked up to the pile of leaves, there was Grin's ball lying there next to them. Just like this past fall and the one before that, he was ready and willing for me to throw his ball into the pile so that he could dive in after it!!! All I can say is that it took me an awful long time to finish raking up that darn pile!!! Now, if only I could find some left over snow that I could shovel up.................


----------



## Rookie's Dad

That's great, would like to see some pic's of that event, sounds like a wonderful time!


----------



## rbi99

Tried to capture some screen shots from our videos, but I failed miserably.


----------



## Karen519

*Rbi*

RBI

I have a feeling that dborgers might be able to help you with the screen shots, if you private message or email him!!


----------



## rbi99

The video wouldn't have had a very good shot of Grin digging out his ball, so I will just have to wait till next fall now!!!


----------



## rbi99

Great day today!!! Nice hike in the woods with plenty of water for Grin to chill out in. My wife came with us today, and afterwards we got ice cream from a quaint parlor on the way home. Blue skies, warm temperatures and my Indians are actually winning as I write this. Have to go to work tonight so my world isn't perfect - but hey, it was a great half a day!!!


----------



## oakleysmommy

So happy to read these posts. Amazing how well he's doing 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Sounds perfect to me! Spoiled pup!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

Sounds like a perfect day! Here's to many more


----------



## JeanieBeth

rbi99 said:


> Grin never forgets. Today after our hike I was raking up some leaves that I had left from this fall. The pile started to get bigger the more I raked. Grin came up to me, his tail wagging but without his ball. Then it dawned on me what was about to happen. Sure enough, as I walked up to the pile of leaves, there was Grin's ball lying there next to them. Just like this past fall and the one before that, he was ready and willing for me to throw his ball into the pile so that he could dive in after it!!! All I can say is that it took me an awful long time to finish raking up that darn pile!!! Now, if only I could find some left over snow that I could shovel up.................


The best of times! What is it about our goldens and a pile of falls glorious leaves? Your day of raking leaves with Grin's assistance and offering to love the moment, priceless! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99

Went to the pond today. Beautiful, beautiful day.


----------



## SandyK

So very happy that Grin is doing so well!!! Keep enjoying!!!


----------



## rbi99

One of the biggest issues we all have with our sick dogs is that we can easily fear that a down day for our dogs is much worse than it really is. Grin seemed a little tired today and didn't eat a lot of his breakfast this morning. Was he simply having a down day, or could it be something much more serious? Well, we went up to the park and he was running around like mad and we played hard for well over an hour. As I have mentioned previously, when it comes to throwing Grin's ball - or when we are at the pond, his retrieval toy - I let him determine how many and how quickly he goes after each toss. I don't just launch a bunch of throws and over tire him. That being said, if he tells me he wants a bunch of tosses, his wish is my command!!!

Yesterday our son had his first doubleheader of the season. We have been taking Grin to see all of my son's games for over three years now. Every team knows Grin, and often players from the other teams come up to us or yell over to us. Grin is never on leash at the games, he doesn't have to be. Not to brag - yes I am - our son put together a tournament softball team for this season. In their second game in the first inning, they batted through the lineup twice without a single out being made. Only one walk and one error, all the rest were solid hits, including three, three run home runs!!! This was against a veteran team to boot. Hopefully the tournaments will allow dogs!!!


----------



## ang.suds

Grin sounds like such a loveable boy!! Bringing joy everywhere he goes!


----------



## JeanieBeth

rbi99 said:


> One of the biggest issues we all have with our sick dogs is that we can easily fear that a down day for our dogs is much worse than it really is. Grin seemed a little tired today and didn't eat a lot of his breakfast this morning. Was he simply having a down day, or could it be something much more serious? Well, we went up to the park and he was running around like mad and we played hard for well over an hour. As I have mentioned previously, when it comes to throwing Grin's ball - or when we are at the pond, his retrieval toy - I let him determine how many and how quickly he goes after each toss. I don't just launch a bunch of throws and over tire him. That being said, if he tells me he wants a bunch of tosses, his wish is my command!!!
> 
> Yesterday our son had his first doubleheader of the season. We have been taking Grin to see all of my son's games for over three years now. Every team knows Grin, and often players from the other teams come up to us or yell over to us. Grin is never on leash at the games, he doesn't have to be. Not to brag - yes I am - our son put together a tournament softball team for this season. In their second game in the first inning, they batted through the lineup twice without a single out being made. Only one walk and one error, all the rest were solid hits, including three, three run home runs!!! This was against a veteran team to boot. Hopefully the tournaments will allow dogs!!!


It sounds to me like Grin is an official team member: after all every team needs a team mascot! The powers that be will have to allow it!
I hope your son's team will be the team to place First!? We too took our Old English (BeforeGR's) to our son's ball games. Great times! 
So glad to know Grin is doing so well. 
Way to go Grin! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99

ang.suds said:


> Grin sounds like such a loveable boy!! Bringing joy everywhere he goes!


What a great photo!!!


----------



## rbi99

Just finished up a two hour hike in the woods with it raining on us the whole time. Grin wasn't satisfied with the rain, he went swimming every chance he got!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Grin*



rbi99 said:


> Just finished up a two hour hike in the woods with it raining on us the whole time. Grin wasn't satisfied with the rain, he went swimming every chance he got!!!


This is SO WONDERFUL to hear about your fun time with GRIN!


----------



## Cuddysmom

^agree! He's amazing!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99

Cuddysmom said:


> ^agree! He's amazing!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ah gee, suchks........Oh wait, you were talking about Grin!!!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Yep. Sorry ;(


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

rbi99 said:


> Just finished up a two hour hike in the woods with it raining on us the whole time. Grin wasn't satisfied with the rain, he went swimming every chance he got!!!


Good boy, Grin!!  What a fun, happy day for both of you. That's what it's all about


----------



## rbi99

When Grin is retrieving, whether it is in water or out at the park chasing his ball, nothing else matters. Today I took the dogs back to the pond and three geese for some reason liked us!!! We went to one section of the pond and they followed us, and stayed around even when I threw the toys out into it. Grin never even gave the geese a second thought as he went after his toy. Later on we moved over to another area and here come the geese again, along with three ducks!!! On one toss Grin had to actually swim between the geese and ducks and not only did he not bother them, the geese and ducks didn't hardly move at all. At other times, when we are hiking in the woods and come to rivers with geese or ducks swimming around - Grin flies into the water chasing them as fast as he can get his legs to dog paddle!!!


----------



## Cuddysmom

No slowing that guy down!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99

First it was raking leaves, then shoveling snow, now its cutting grass. I asked Grin politely to help rake and I mentioned to him that I had a smaller sized shovel. Well he sure likes to play in the stuff but so far he has refused to help make the piles he keeps jumping into. Now back to cutting the grass.............I get maybe two or three passes and then here comes good old Grin, tail wagging, wanting to be petted. Fine, I stop cutting and pet him like he showed me how he likes it done, but then I get back to cutting - until we get to the back yard - then its every pass or so he demands I throw his darn ball for him to fetch. How is it I do all the work and he gets to play and play??? Who wrote these silly rules? Heck, who's the alpha around here???


----------



## Lucky Penny

He sure is enjoying life to it's fullest!


----------



## SandyK

Very happy to read about you and Grin having such a great time!!!


----------



## dborgers

> Who wrote these silly rules? Heck, who's the alpha around here???


Begins with a 'G' and ends in an 'N'. As it should be LOL


----------



## JeanieBeth

rbi99 said:


> Just finished up a two hour hike in the woods with it raining on us the whole time. Grin wasn't satisfied with the rain, he went swimming every chance he got!!!


Grin is a golden boy, that's his job Dad! 
I'm so glad you fellas are living life to the fullest. Sounds like a blast! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99

Doing the dreaded 4 12's, 7am - 7 pm, but it is supposed to rain all week, so it's a good time to work (if there is such a thing). Grin could care less about the rain, but with several inches forcasted, the mud might get to be too much. While dogs might live in the moment, when Grin sees me putting on my work clothes, he immediately starts to sulk, shows no enthusiasm in the least bit, and goes and lays down in the living room. Any other time I get dressed he goes nuts, grabs his red ball and flies down the steps by the front door!!!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Sounds like my mutt! Hope he's great! And I hope your long days hoes quickly!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

rbi99 said:


> Doing the dreaded 4 12's, 7am - 7 pm, but it is supposed to rain all week, so it's a good time to work (if there is such a thing). Grin could care less about the rain, but with several inches forcasted, the mud might get to be too much. While dogs might live in the moment, when Grin sees me putting on my work clothes, he immediately starts to sulk, shows no enthusiasm in the least bit, and goes and lays down in the living room. Any other time I get dressed he goes nuts, grabs his red ball and flies down the steps by the front door!!!


Nice to have the three days off but those 4 days are long ones. I'm sure you'd rather be playing in the rain and mud with Mr. Grin. He knows and waits for those glorious three days off too.. They are so smart, aren't they? ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99

Our other dog Isolde is acting weird so my wife is taking him to the vets today. While she is there she is going to have them draw another blood sample from Grin. It has been three months since his last blood work came back perfect, but I am nervous today about this sample. While he seems fine the vast amount of time, a couple of times he has acted a little off. Some of our hikes he has followed me for parts of it (he is always out front), and out in the yard he doesn't fetch his ball as many times as usual on occasion. None of this less then normal behavior is dramatic, but these subtle changes need to be looked at. If he comes out of this visit with flying colors, then I think he will be fine for a very long time. I have been so fortunate that even while "sick", he has been fully active. So many of our kids have limited mobility and have been forced to cut back on their activities. My backpacking trip with both Grin and Isolde is all planned out for the week of June 8th. Back in early January I was told it wouldn't happen - it will happen. I just need one more good test result.

Terrible news about our friend and Cuddy.


----------



## rbi99

My wife just called after leaving the vets. The blood work results won't be back until tomorrow, but our vet said that Grin's lymph nodes have not gotten larger, his gums look good, and she feels that his blood work will come back good. She found a growth on the outside of his gums that might have caused Grin some discomfort, but that it is harmless and will fall off on its own. She would have removed it but she said that area tends to bleed a lot so it is better to let it simply fall off. Grin is only on 5 mgs of prednisone every other day, and after the blood work comes back, if it is as good as she expects it to be, she will call our oncologist and see if he agrees with her that we can cut his preds down even more. She said she wanted to talk to our oncologist anyways because she knows he will be interested in how well Grin is doing (he didn't think Grin would live very long either when he first saw Grin). Perhaps some very good news on this sad day after loosing Cuddy.


----------



## Karen519

*Grin*



rbi99 said:


> My wife just called after leaving the vets. The blood work results won't be back until tomorrow, but our vet said that Grin's lymph nodes have not gotten larger, his gums look good, and she feels that his blood work will come back good. She found a growth on the outside of his gums that might have caused Grin some discomfort, but that it is harmless and will fall off on its own. She would have removed it but she said that area tends to bleed a lot so it is better to let it simply fall off. Grin is only on 5 mgs of prednisone every other day, and after the blood work comes back, if it is as good as she expects it to be, she will call our oncologist and see if he agrees with her that we can cut his preds down even more. She said she wanted to talk to our oncologist anyways because she knows he will be interested in how well Grin is doing (he didn't think Grin would live very long either when he first saw Grin). Perhaps some very good news on this sad day after loosing Cuddy.


So glad to hear that GRIN is doing well!! What is wrong with Isolde!?


----------



## rbi99

Karen519 said:


> So glad to hear that GRIN is doing well!! What is wrong with Isolde!?


Last night she was real nervous and excited. I usually have a good feel for what my dogs are "saying", but she had me totally confused. Thought she was hungry so I gave her some extra food, but that wasn't it. Try to let her outside but she didn't want to go. When we watch shows at night she jumps up on the coach with us and goes to sleep, but not last night. Grin takes a lot of garbage from Isolde sometimes because he knows we love her, but twice last night he growled at her. Even the cat was hissing at her!!! Vet couldn't find anything wrong with her and did not know what was up. My wife said she seems fine now. I slept on the couch last night figuring she would be up and down all night, but she was fine.


----------



## JeanieBeth

rbi99 said:


> My wife just called after leaving the vets. The blood work results won't be back until tomorrow, but our vet said that Grin's lymph nodes have not gotten larger, his gums look good, and she feels that his blood work will come back good. She found a growth on the outside of his gums that might have caused Grin some discomfort, but that it is harmless and will fall off on its own. She would have removed it but she said that area tends to bleed a lot so it is better to let it simply fall off. Grin is only on 5 mgs of prednisone every other day, and after the blood work comes back, if it is as good as she expects it to be, she will call our oncologist and see if he agrees with her that we can cut his preds down even more. She said she wanted to talk to our oncologist anyways because she knows he will be interested in how well Grin is doing (he didn't think Grin would live very long either when he first saw Grin). Perhaps some very good news on this sad day after loosing Cuddy.


This sounds like great news! We need good news. Losing Cuddy was a kick in the gut for all of us. Grin, keep fighting the fight!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

Elspar put Andy right back into remission. I hope Grin responds just as well to it


----------



## JeanieBeth

How's Grin? Waiting for better news Grin! Sending you guys hugs and prayers! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Grin*

Hoping you and Grin are having fun together.


----------

